# Shelter doggies



## Sibe

>>>Please feel free to add any pictures or videos you take at a rescue/shelter/humane society/aspca etc in this thread if you want to 

I keep spamming the Random pics thread with the photos I take of dogs at the shelter so figure I should probably start a thread for it. The purpose of this thread is simply to share photos and videos.

I volunteer at the San Diego Dept of Animal Services, they have three county shelters. I go in usually twice a week and with the regular photographer having to stop due to personal reasons I've shifted from doing mostly training to mostly pictures. The shelter I go to typically has over 100 dogs and they all get a necessary intake photo but it's beneficial to have a prettier photo for marketing. When they come in they are scared, stressed, freaked out, terrified, and the photos are often blurry and dark. I'm by no means a professional photographer and have never even taken a photography class. My camera is a point and shoot Canon G15.. nice for a point and shoot but nowhere near what pros use!

A quick note about the shelter... The overall save rate for the 3 county shelters last year was 85% and has gone up to 87% this year which is pretty darn outstanding and is one of the highest rates in the country. 87% of the dogs are adopted or go to rescue. They ones that never leave are euthanized due to severe/untreatable medical reasons (they do _not_ regularly euthanize for parvo, distemper, kennel cough, mange, minor cuts and scrapes, etc, they will even do surgeries if needed like one dog tore the webbing between his toes on his back foot and they did surgery), or behavior problems including aggression as some dogs are simply not safe to adopt out and have in public due to human/dog aggression and it's unfair and inhumane to have them live forever in a kennel; and also for kennel stress. Over time dogs can decline mentally and emotionally, and I've seen it happen. It's absolutely heartbreaking. Dogs facing the corner barking nonstop unable to be distracted, or sliding in their own feces, or jumping to the point their feet get ripped up on the kennel, trying to chew through the metal, and so on. Our shelter staff does everything possible but some dogs hit the point of suffering and the most humane option is euthanasia. Most dogs do make it out.

I'll start with some of my favorites from this year so far 

Cappy, he was adopted. I did some very intense training with him, he was frantic and was either jumping nonstop or trying to sit on your feet and be between your legs.










Kandy Jam, a young Great Dane. She was adopted by a member of the medical staff and is basically in hospice care. Her hips and knees are awful. They'd have to be replaced one at a time, which by the time that was all done with surgery and recovery she'd be on in years anyway being a GD so the thought was to let her live the best life possible for as long as possible.










Intake photo vs new photo, I get a lot of satisfaction out of being able to get better pics. These are the pics that make the rounds on social media, petfinder, and other adoption sites so it really helps to have a good picture.


















These two dogs were turned in by a woman who requested that they put down, despite being in good health. Both are older adult dogs but were not sick or anything. The staff refused to have them euthanized (I seriously love our staff) and were going to charge her a very high amount to have them put down, so instead she just signed them over. I was taking better photos of the darker one and I was walking her back to the kennel to swap a lady call out "Is that [name]?" and I say yes. Her face lights up and she tells me she's there to pick them up! I put the dog in the kennel and had my camera ready.. this was the moment they heard her voice and recognized her. The lady's mom had turned the dogs in- with intent to have them killed mind you- WITHOUT TELLING HER. I'm not sure of any more details than that, but she was so, so happy to get her dogs back. 









Flower is my newest love. I always have favorites! We don't know what happened to her head, it's such a perfect V shape I almost wonder if it was a brand done intentionally. She is as lovely and pretty and sweet as her name implies.









I get some really funny shots too, this is one of my favorites from this year.










And we'll end with this.


----------



## Slartibartfast

Sibe (and everyone else here who helps out at shelters) - thank you so much for what you do there. This is going to be a great thread IMO. These dogs deserve a better chance at life and I am glad the vast majority of them get it from your shelter. That story about the woman who dropped off the dogs to get euthanized is both sad and happy. I really wonder what's going to happen with them over the long term. I could not imagine any family member of mine doing something like that with another's dogs. It simply wouldn't happen, but if it did it would certainly create a permanent rift between the family members.


----------



## ireth0

Yay thank you for this thread! I always struggle with where to post my shelter dog pics. I'll try to get some good ones this weekend!


----------



## Eenypup

Cuties! I'm so jealous! I would love to volunteer at one of the local shelters, but now it's kind of hard to rationalize paying for Uber to drive us up there when we already have our dog


----------



## Sibe

ireth0 said:


> Yay thank you for this thread! I always struggle with where to post my shelter dog pics. I'll try to get some good ones this weekend!


 Can't wait to see!!

Pics from today

Paisley, intake vs new pics









Harmony









No name.. not sure if that's his blood, probably is in the intake photo. He was fine today 









Somehow no name yet for this guy. OH MY GOSH. Isn't he the CUTEST?! He moves like a corgi. Not sure if he's pit/corgi mix or just a dwarf pit, pits can have dwarfism. I feel corgi mix because if you watch him run around he moves just like a corgi.









Husky after a spay









This dog stole me today. I love him. I *hate* being licked normally but his licks were so sweet and non-slimy.










He's listed as pit/dox


----------



## Remaru

Oh my goodness I'm in love with the pit/corgi mix or whatever he is. He sort of reminds me of Duke if some one shortened his legs (and made his head smaller LOL). He is just too cute.


----------



## aiw

I *love* shelter pics. Keep them coming everyone!


----------



## Sibe

Some older pics

Sally, I adore her, she was at the shelter over 6 months and was finally exited to a pit bull rescue a few months ago. Her foster mom is great, and Sally is still waiting for her forever home.









Kenny, how 'bout them ears! He went to a rescue and was then adopted. (He also got a prolapsed weewee at an adoption event that wouldn't go back in and had to have surgery, poor guy! No problems since.)









Shep, he was adopted. He was one of my favorites. At first he was completely obsessed with sniffing and due his lack of interest in people he had trouble seeming desirable in interacts. Over time (a couple months) I was able to get him more focused on toys, play, and people, and I feel that saved him from being euthanized. He was starting to get kennel stressed toward the end of his stay.









Annie was at the shelter something like 8-9 months. She was sent to a rescue in Canada that we partner with and has since been adopted. The adopters couldn't handle her and the rescue organizer took her back, that was the last I heard. Annie is VERY toy obsessive (no guarding, just never wants to stop and will do anything to get a toy).









Maypo is one of my all time favorites. He was also a long-stay dog I think just due to his size. Very sweet, good on leash, I taught him sit and down, to not jump, to sit and wait for toys to be thrown, etc. He was ultimately sent to the Humane Society and I don't know if he's been adopted yet.



























Crouton is another all time favorite. He came in at 4 months old. Very, very active and playful. He had to be in a double wide kennel with horse toys and a small trough. When he was about 9 months old he went to the Humane Society. He's been there a couple months.


----------



## reigh

Sibe said:


> Sally, I adore her, she was at the shelter over 6 months and was finally exited to a pit bull rescue a few months ago. Her foster mom is great, and Sally is still waiting for her forever home.


I'm in love. That ear, she's just the cutest thing ever. Huzzah for being out of the shelter in foster!


----------



## ireth0

So, pictures didn't come out the best because I was using my cell phone and the pups were hard to keep still... but I did get a couple!

Scotia;


Koda;


And last but not least, Kiefer;


----------



## DaveS

Thank goodness for the volunteers that take the pictures that get dogs adopted. Just two examples of the shelter mugshots and volunteer pictures of dogs currently in the NYACC (New York City) shelter system. The shelter didn't help by calling Juice and Hazel 'Pit Bull mixes'.


----------



## Sibe

D'aw I love these! Keep 'em coming. I won't be going in tomorrow since my brother is in town visiting- but I will be getting a new foster dog soon, probably tomorrow is the plan! His name is Rascal. He was hit by a car Thursday evening. 









Friday when I saw his pic I emailed the animal care staff immediately to ask what was going on with him. Serious injuries, fractured leg but otherwise ok other than some road rash.

The owner had to sign Rascal over to the shelter, he couldn't afford the surgery for Rascal's leg and also he is about to deploy overseas. His ex was supposed to take Rascal but now doesn't want to. I hurt for his owner, it's a really sucky situation for him to be losing his dog but at least his dog is alive and will be cared for. The shelter has a fund called the Spirit Fund which is for cases such as Rascal's so his surgery can be paid for.

I rushed in to meet him on Friday after an hour of emailing back and forth with the animal care staff. I had exactly 10 minutes to meet him before I had to rush back home to drop off my cat and go to a dog training client. He is incredibly sweet, despite being in pain. I introduced him to one of my cats, he was curious about my cat but not obsessive and didn't show any signs of wanting to nip or attack so everything should be fine. Rascal was supposed to have had his surgery Sunday after being transferred Friday out to a vet and I should be getting him tomorrow. Between his surgery and when I pick him up he will be switched from being under the shelter's responsibility to a rescue. Definitely be pic spamming here when I get him.


----------



## WRayet

Rascal has some very pretty eyes. 
His story is one of those stories that make me absolutely petrified of getting a dog without having a lot of emergency cash on hand. I've heard so many horror stories of dogs getting into accidents or having a sudden health issue and the owners having to euthanize the dog or give him/her up to a shelter because they couldn't afford it. I feel terrible for his owner. Is there a way you could keep in touch so you can inform him about how Rascal is doing and whether he's been adopted later on? I hope Rascal recovers from surgery quickly and does well in his new foster home! Hopefully he'll get along with Kaytu and Denali and have a blast at your home.


----------



## Sibe

More and more people are getting pet insurance. The vet where I do my puppy class, she told me they do fractures for about $1,500 which is considered really cheap. I'd take out a loan in a heartbeat if I needed to.

Definitely keep you updated


----------



## Sibe

There is one other person at our shelter who takes pics, and she actually has skills and an awesome camera.

Intake photo









Her photo



































So, the rescue that was going to take Rascal won't be taking him by choice of DAS (dept. of animal services, the shelter). They couldn't cover his aftercare expenses. I am still going to foster, everything is just the same except for who is paying the bills. He did have his surgery yesterday and everything seems to have gone well. He will be at the vet for a few days as they monitor him and make sure there are no signs of infection and such before I pick him up.


----------



## Sibe

Weeeeell Rascal will need a new foster. I picked him up today, super excited. We did cat test him with Zebulon and he seemed perfectly fine but he's apparently not good with cats. Everyone is ok. I was kneeling petting Rascal and didn't see Zeb coming up from behind me, Rascal lunged and took Zeb's head in his mouth and locked on. I pried his jaws open, Zeb clawed the heck out of my wrist (I'm 100% positive it's all from Zeb). Zebulon seems ok, in shock a bit but otherwise fine. Yeesh! Naughty boy Rascal..


----------



## gingerkid

Sibe said:


> Weeeeell Rascal will need a new foster. I picked him up today, super excited. We did cat test him with Zebulon and he seemed perfectly fine but he's apparently not good with cats. Everyone is ok. I was kneeling petting Rascal and didn't see Zeb coming up from behind me, Rascal lunged and took Zeb's head in his mouth and locked on. I pried his jaws open, Zeb clawed the heck out of my wrist (I'm 100% positive it's all from Zeb). Zebulon seems ok, in shock a bit but otherwise fine. Yeesh! Naughty boy Rascal..


Oh, yeesh! I hope your hand heals up okay. Cat scratches are not fun. Poor Rascal.


----------



## Sibe

I gave him back to the shelter, he'll stay in the medical area for a week then one of the ACOs who volunteers with a husky rescue is taking him.


----------



## Sibe

Went to ER. After agility class that bit on the top of my hand still wasn't really closed. Deeper than I thought. Doc was relieved and pleased that I came in. Said 90% of cat scratches get infected. She had that look and tone like "most people wait until it's oozing and swollen before they come in" without saying it.

Yellowish hue is from betadine husband put on it.









Wrapped up to look super hardcore. I mean to keep it clean.









I harbor no ill feeling toward Rascal. Irritated that he didn't give any sign of cat aggression during the cat test, but honestly I can't blame him. If there is any blame at all in this it's me for not knowing where my cat was- complacency from "knowing" that Rascal wasn't the lunge and attack type toward cats so my guard was a little down. I always keep fosters and cats apart even if they're fine at first. Fosters are stressed (and in pain) coming in, cats have to get used to it, everyone is excited... My cat is fine, I owe him a nice tuna treat or something.


----------



## SDRRanger

glad you headed off to the ER  They get bad quick


----------



## gingerkid

Just so you know, that statistic is bogus. There was a reported ~70% bacterial growth in cultures grown from swabs taken from cat-related injuries presenting to the emergency department, but 1) most of those were bites, not scratches, and 2) it was only in people who present to the emergency department. Most people tho get scratched by a cat don't go to the emergency department unless the scratch is VERY bad (like yours!), or they already have symptoms of infection. So... most of the people with scratch going to the ER already have symptoms of infection, but the majority of people with scratches don't go go the ER, it doesn't make any sense to say that nearly all cat scratches get infected.

While looking for that study (which I naturally couldn't find), I did find another that reported on cat bites and cat scratches separately, and only 15% of cat scratches that presented were or became infected.


----------



## Sibe

Ah that makes sense. Thanks gingerkid! Mine was definitely bad enough I'm glad I went.. 4 hours later wasn't closed on the deeper part on the back of my hand.

Doggy pics!

No name









"Most unimpressive."









Rahja


















Critter









Switch



















No name










Pics from the sign on the laundry machine saying "let it go" if a bed has a hole.


----------



## ireth0

Oh my gosh! Switch is SO excited about that camera, haha!


----------



## Sibe

He is excited about all things that have to do with life. <3


----------



## gingerkid

Oh gosh, Rahja is too cute! I love his markings. <3

You take great photos. The animals are so lucky to have you marketing them.


----------



## Remaru

I would love to adopt Mr. (or is it Ms.) No Name. Could you just bundle him up and send him down? Just too cute.


----------



## Rocky33

These are just wonderful pics! Such lovely dogs.
So sorry you had to get some war wounds though!


----------



## Sibe

More later tonight, but for now, this is Scott.



































This last pic is posted sideways, he's actually standing on the bench and I leaned over him. I promise he's not in a choke hold and not being dragged off his feet.


----------



## Sibe

Waiting for another post to show up... who knows how long that will take for approval.

Intake & New photos

Oso, he's a Dogo









Bubby









Felicita









No name girl









No name girl









No name boy









Winnie, she came in with Jack below









Jack









Extras

Eets so tiny! He's very underweight.


----------



## ireth0

Oh dear. Want Felicita to come home with my now plzkthx.


----------



## Sibe

My friend and her husband are currently stationed in Turkey, he's in the military. They adopted a local puppy there at the end of February and named her Çiçek which means "flower." They had her about a month before they started noticing a problem over the course of a few days. She wasn't herself. She starting trembling and my friend explained it to me; it sounded like neurological problems. They took her to the vet and they weren't sure what was going on, but eventually determined that Çiçek had distemper. For weeks they did everything they could but were watching their formerly playful, vibrant puppy slowly die. On May 2nd Çiçek crossed rainbow bridge. They grieved and mourned the loss of their sweet puppy who was taken too soon. Distemper is not uncommon in Turkey, the shelter does not vaccinate the dogs for it. Today my friend told me that I've inspired her by what I do volunteering and fostering. She's going to do what she can to start fundraising so the shelter can afford distemper vaccines. She's going to set something up that others can continue after they move back to the states. She's going to be saving lives, and saving people from the trauma and heartbreak they went through. 


Volunteers, you matter. You inspire people. You make a difference.


----------



## kdawnk

Felicita looks suuper sassy. Just full of personality. Haha

Great and very sad story about Çiçek, volunteers DO matter. Our only humane society is completely volunteer run besides the owners of the building. They solely lasted on fundraising for 2 years while the City denied them a contract and wanted to create their own dog pound, because they accused the Humane Society of wasting money on dogs that weren't worth their time (because they were no-kill).

The city cut the power to the humane society and tried to stop everyone from going in/out and started becoming an Animal Control that would pick-up strays, hold them for 48hours, advertise them for 3 days and then euthanize.

As soon as this new way of handling our stray animals was decided everyone revolted.

You should have seen it. All of you Dog Forumers would have LOVED it. Our entire main street was COVERED in people with signs holding pictures of the animals they adopted and the time frame they were in the shelter saying, "If you were only given 3 days you wouldn't have changed my life" I literally started tearing up. 
Like every inch of the entire street was covered with people shouting and waving signs. The protestors leading group were surrounding City Hall. It was dramatic.

Cars were stopped and people standing on top of them. Just a huge example of how little the city really listened to all of the PEOPLE. And that every individual showing up to protest mattered.


----------



## Sibe

Wow, only 3 days?! The response from the general public, things like that keep my faith in humanity.
-----
Intake vs new
Taco









Banjo (Yes, he is as equally sweet and spunky as he looks)









Shiloh









No name boy, I brushed ungodly amounts of undercoat from him.









No name boy, his spots!!


















No name girl


















No name girl, completely perfect in every way.


----------



## Sibe

Plus one more, of Shiloh pup. 
"Oh I couldn't volunteer, it would be too hard! I'd want to take them all home!" 
Yeah. Super hard. Way harder than knowing dogs went insane in their kennels and had to be put down because nobody was there to spend time with them.


----------



## dagwall

Sibe said:


> No name boy, his spots!!


We have his female counter part at our shelter. Here is Ladybird on her way to an adoption event









Shortly after she arrived at the shelter. The mark on her chest is from a embedded harness wound which is all healed up now. Poor girl has been with us for about 8 months I think, such a good girl. Close to 8 years old and just wants a window to watch the world go by from and a nice walk everyday, gets along with everyone. No clue why she hasn't been snatched up yet. She gets to go to just about all the adoption events, does great, no interest.


----------



## ireth0

kdawnk said:


> Felicita looks suuper sassy. Just full of personality. Haha
> 
> Great and very sad story about Çiçek, volunteers DO matter. Our only humane society is completely volunteer run besides the owners of the building. They solely lasted on fundraising for 2 years while the City denied them a contract and wanted to create their own dog pound, because they accused the Humane Society of wasting money on dogs that weren't worth their time (because they were no-kill).
> 
> The city cut the power to the humane society and tried to stop everyone from going in/out and started becoming an Animal Control that would pick-up strays, hold them for 48hours, advertise them for 3 days and then euthanize.
> 
> As soon as this new way of handling our stray animals was decided everyone revolted.
> 
> You should have seen it. All of you Dog Forumers would have LOVED it. Our entire main street was COVERED in people with signs holding pictures of the animals they adopted and the time frame they were in the shelter saying, "If you were only given 3 days you wouldn't have changed my life" I literally started tearing up.
> Like every inch of the entire street was covered with people shouting and waving signs. The protestors leading group were surrounding City Hall. It was dramatic.
> 
> Cars were stopped and people standing on top of them. Just a huge example of how little the city really listened to all of the PEOPLE. And that every individual showing up to protest mattered.


Oh my gosh, that made me tear up reading about it. What wonderful people!




Sibe said:


> Plus one more, of Shiloh pup.
> "Oh I couldn't volunteer, it would be too hard! I'd want to take them all home!"
> Yeah. Super hard. Way harder than knowing dogs went insane in their kennels and had to be put down because nobody was there to spend time with them.


Yea I get that all the time too. I mean, of course I -want- to take a lot of them home. But, you know, I -can't-. It's not a feat that requires superman-like will power. You could always just tell the shelter in advance to refuse to adopt to you. *snicker*


----------



## Sibe

Ladybird is so pretty!! She looks like she's healed completely from the harness.

As much as I bite my tongue when people say it would "be too hard" to volunteer... I get it. It's not always easy, that's for sure. Not just seeing the dogs all locked up with nobody to love, but every so often there's something horrible. Several weeks ago there was an incident that lead to me asking the staff for help emotionally on how to process things that are traumatic so it doesn't eat away at me. The ACOs (Animal Control Officers) always see the worst but nasty stuff can happen in the kennels too.


----------



## ireth0

Sibe said:


> Ladybird is so pretty!! She looks like she's healed completely from the harness.
> 
> As much as I bite my tongue when people say it would "be too hard" to volunteer... I get it. It's not always easy, that's for sure. Not just seeing the dogs all locked up with nobody to love, but every so often there's something horrible. Several weeks ago there was an incident that lead to me asking the staff for help emotionally on how to process things that are traumatic so it doesn't eat away at me. The ACOs (Animal Control Officers) always see the worst but nasty stuff can happen in the kennels too.


Yea I get that. Our shelter takes in all the dogs in the province seized for cruelty or neglect so... yea, I've seen some of the bad side of humanity. 

This girl a while ago really... yea. It effected me for quite a while. *image warning, not for the faint of heart* http://metronews.ca/news/halifax/10...-owner-convicted-of-animal-cruelty-fined-500/


----------



## dagwall

One of the guys who goes out to the shelter most Thursdays to volunteer in the socialization group takes video, edits it, and posts it up on youtube. Group sizes vary based on how many volunteers they have. They take the dogs for a walk together than into a play yard, depending on the mix of dogs some just go for the group walk and another dog joins the play group. They take a lunch break and usually have a lunch dog join them who isn't good for a play group but would love the attention. Then another group walk and play group. I love seeing these videos each week.

My favorite boy at the shelter right now is a plott/black and tan coonhound mix named Roosevelt, love that boy. He's been a play group staple since he arrived back in late Feb/early March. Fingers crossed he has a pending application right now. Here is my favorite video of Roosevelt in play group, the whole video is nice but Roo doesn't show up until around 4:45. Roosevelt has a blast with absolutely ANY dog who will play with him, this time it was the newly arrived Basset hound Bert. They are SOOO cute together.


----------



## SDRRanger

I've had tonnes of people since I started fostering tell me that "they could never have a dog in their home, love it, and then watch them leave"

The alternative is worse for me.


----------



## dagwall

Some people just don't get it either. When they ask "how do you let them go?" and I respond that "it's easier than you'd think with some of them." They either think I'm bashing the dog or complete blank stares. While I've liked most of my foster dogs and they've all ended up being pretty good dogs most of them just aren't a good fit for what I WANT in a dog. Okay to live with temporarily and give them a better chance at a home but not a dog I'd want as a permanent addition. You can like the dog and they can be a good dog and still not be a great fit for your home. That concept baffles a lot of people I've found out.


----------



## SDRRanger

dagwall said:


> Some people just don't get it either. When they ask "how do you let them go?" and I respond that "it's easier than you'd think with some of them." They either think I'm bashing the dog or complete blank stares. While I've liked most of my foster dogs and they've all ended up being pretty good dogs most of them just aren't a good fit for what I WANT in a dog. Okay to live with temporarily and give them a better chance at a home but not a dog I'd want as a permanent addition. You can like the dog and they can be a good dog and still not be a great fit for your home. That concept baffles a lot of people I've found out.


Yeah, I'm an animal person and when I say I'm happy they've find their home and left, people are shocked. I treat them all well, and love them while they're here...but none have fit into our lifestyle the way I'd want. Chico is probably the closest (now that he has decided not to eat the cats), but it's nice being able to look at a dog's personality, know it isn't for you and then ship them off lol


----------



## DaveS

We have stuck to our plan to get dogs out of a local high kill shelter that are too young for us to consider becoming a failed foster. 
My wife describes our current foster as 'the dog I have always wanted'. He goes to his forever home tomorrow and I am sure that we will shed a few tears on the drive home. The house will feel strangely empty for a while until we find the next one.
It will hurt less knowing that Ray won the lottery - we cannot conceive of a better place for him to be.


----------



## Sibe

No name girl, she was so sweet and funny.









"No, like one of your French girls!"


















Joey









Daoh muh gawsh his face ^.^









One of the best improvements I've done so far for intake vs new photos, this is Buzz.









Fallon









This look. What a heartthrob.









Cupcake









Criselda


----------



## Sibe

One more will show up after approval^

No name girl









"Please I can have a treat please?"









This is Charlie, I think I'll redo his pic after he's been cleaned up. His entire back half is matted, and he's covered in flea dirt.


----------



## gingerkid

I just wanted to share this guy's story. He was surrendered by his owner to be euthanized, but the shelter did behavior and medical assessments anyway. He's such a sweetie, but he is SO overweight (he's about 21" tall and >80lbs) and is covered in benign lumps.










I'm so grateful to the shelter staff. Koda is so happy all the time, he just loves life. He can barely run, but he loves tennis balls and will play fetch for forever. Of course, you have to just roll the ball a few feet rather than throw it, but the joy that it brings him. <3


----------



## aiw

gingerkid said:


> I just wanted to share this guy's story. He was surrendered by his owner to be euthanized, but the shelter did behavior and medical assessments anyway. He's such a sweetie, but he is SO overweight (he's about 21" tall and >80lbs) and is covered in benign lumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so grateful to the shelter staff. Koda is so happy all the time, he just loves life. He can barely run, but he loves tennis balls and will play fetch for forever. Of course, you have to just roll the ball a few feet rather than throw it, but the joy that it brings him. <3


Duck Tolling Fatty!

He's a sweetheart, I had no idea the owners were going to have him euth'd  My current shelter crush is Skip. Pretty shut down but so lovely and loves to be brushed. I'd take him home in a heartbeat if I could!


----------



## Sibe

gingerkid said:


> I just wanted to share this guy's story. He was surrendered by his owner to be euthanized, but the shelter did behavior and medical assessments anyway. He's such a sweetie, but he is SO overweight (he's about 21" tall and >80lbs) and is covered in benign lumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so grateful to the shelter staff. Koda is so happy all the time, he just loves life. He can barely run, but he loves tennis balls and will play fetch for forever. Of course, you have to just roll the ball a few feet rather than throw it, but the joy that it brings him. <3


 Wonderful the shelter staff won't pts just because owners request it. There was a border collie pup I transported, like 5 months old iirc that the owners signed over to be pts.


I'm wondering if this girl may be a toller. Right size.


----------



## gingerkid

aiw said:


> Duck Tolling Fatty!
> 
> He's a sweetheart, I had no idea the owners were going to have him euth'd  My current shelter crush is Skip. Pretty shut down but so lovely and loves to be brushed. I'd take him home in a heartbeat if I could!


I hope if I ever get that fat (not that I plan to, lol), I have half the joie de vivre that he has. He's also not the only animal that was recently surrendered for euth that the staff pulled instead (but I don't know who the others are and they might be cats?).


----------



## Sibe

I'm working on making a video of my shelter experience. I'm moving back to Colorado in less than a year. First draft.. eventually it will also have video clips and there are still many more dogs I've yet to meet that will have a photo in but for now here's this. I intentionally put a string of black dogs at the beginning for "Black Dog Syndrome" awareness. Black dogs tend to stay at shelters longer than lighter dogs due to everything from superstitions to dimly lit kennels (or like the shelter I go to, bright outdoor light and dark kennels with dark dogs is too much contrast to see dark dogs well.


----------



## mountain.dreams

LOVE this thread!

I volunteer at one of the few no-kill shelters in my area. This weekend was one of the "I really hate humans" kinda weekend. A guy comes in holding this itty bitty poodle mix. The thing is COVERED in fleas and is bleeding from them--he was literally being eaten alive. He was also malnourished and his nails were so long they were curled under his feet. He asks if we can take him, but we're at full capacity so we asked him to foster and then when he refused, referred him to a bunch of other places that might be able to. He says okay, walks back out.

15 minutes later, a lady comes in, with the same dog. Says she saw a guy (read: previous guy) stop by the side of the road and dump the dog on the curb. In the pouring rain. She offered to foster and he's now part of the program, so at least the story has a better ending! Wish I got pictures of before and after--it was such an incredible transformation--but I was a little busy trying to comb fleas out of the poor thing's eyes and ears.

Now that you've sat through that story, here are a few phone pictures of some of my favorite dogs!

This is Johna, one of the happiest pups you'll ever meet. Also, _those ears._









This is Kristen Wiggles, aka the dog that made me fall in love with terriers.









And this is a wee pup getting his portrait taken! I don't know what his name is--we have too many young litters for me to keep track of at the moment.


----------



## Sibe

Welcome to the thread  Can't wait for more pics. I definitely have "I hate people" days, but I've also been there (eavesdropping) when people have turned pets in, and not all of the are horrible people. They've tried everything they can reasonably do to keep their dog and just can't. It's horrible.


----------



## mountain.dreams

Thanks! 

But to drop a defenseless 10lb dog, obviously in need of care, on the side of the road, after we gave you a 5-page list of resources, _while it's pouring rain_? We've had intermittent flash flood warnings and severe thunderstorms over the past week and somebody left two tiny chihuahuas in a wire crate overnight in a thunderstorm in our parking lot with nothing to protect them from the storm. We found them the next morning... they're some of the most fearful dogs I've ever seen, not that I blame them.

I know that there are a lot of people who try to do right by their pets, and I understand that sometimes things happen and it's the absolute last resort. But there are also a lot of people who don't even try. It's those people that I can't stand.

On the other hand, someone else was on a sleepover with a dog and the dog had a sudden and unexpected seizure (we had no knowledge of any medical condition and the vet was confused as well), and she decided to adopt him anyways. Basically made up for everything else that happened that week! 

Sorry for the rant! It was just a frustrating couple of days. Back to the pictures!


----------



## Foresthund

Poor little Poodle mix,sounds like it was neglected to begin with as well. 

Also I want that Dogo! I haven't even seen one in real life,so no way I would find one at a shelter.


----------



## gingerkid

Foresthund said:


> Poor little Poodle mix,sounds like it was neglected to begin with as well.
> 
> Also I want that Dogo! I haven't even seen one in real life,so no way I would find one at a shelter.


You never know... we had a Cane Corso in our shelter until he got adopted over the weekend. We've also had a pharoh hound, a couple of dalmatians, two Danie Dinmont terriers (siblings)... I know we've had other really rare breeds come in too, but I just can't think of them right now.

Anyway, never say never.


----------



## Ferdinand

Sibe, you get the best facial expressions in your puppy portraits! What's your secret?


----------



## Foresthund

gingerkid said:


> You never know... we had a Cane Corso in our shelter until he got adopted over the weekend. We've also had a pharoh hound, a couple of dalmatians, two Danie Dinmont terriers (siblings)... I know we've had other really rare breeds come in too, but I just can't think of them right now.
> 
> Anyway, never say never.


At least I have seen a few of those other breeds,although still would be unusual for a shelter,but with Dogo's there are no breeders or even backyard breeders in this state or neighboring states.
California where the dogo is on the other hand I know has breeders. I mean you never truley know,but I feel like I could check every shelter in this state for five years and their still not being none,I mean even dogs like Corgi's are hard to find for adoption here.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Not a picture I took personally... but it's shelter related?

http://www.kshumane.org/animals/dogs-for-adoption-detail.php?aid=18804736

I want.

She's like Syd but older, and longer fur. If only we had the space for a second dog right now. I'd snatch her up in a heart beat.


----------



## Sibe

We have a standard poodle right now. We've had a Cane Corso as well. Had the wirehaired pointing griffon I posted earlier I think.

No name, Mr. Underbite









Cream Puff. She was really nasty and had to be shaved.









George.









Bonzo. He's as fun as he looks.









Sancho. I am Sancho. What do I do? I am Sancho. And there are many Jeffs in the world, and many Toms as well. But I... am Sancho. Are you Sancho? No you are not. Neither is Scott Baio Sancho. Frank Gifford is not Sancho. But I...









Barkley. I always doublecheck to make sure I have the right dog, but sometimes I have to triple and quadruple check. There is no way this is the same dog. He looks so scared in his intake photo but he was so happy and fun! Loved to play in the pool, played fetch, would sit to have toys thrown, no jumping up, really fantastic dog.









Buttercup









Weda


----------



## Sibe

Barkley









Cream Puff  Missing so much fur.









Grizzly derp









Oh! I missed his intake vs new pic.









Weda derp









Buttercup derp









Buttercup


----------



## Sibe

No name boy is very photogenic









Even when he derps









Scared no name Lhasa mix(?) girl


















Obligatory "You have a saddle for that thing?" comment. No name boy, I think he went to Weimeraner rescue. Supposedly pure weim just a HUGE one.


















Puppy boy, came in as a stray. Looks very well taken care of. Does sit, down shake, probably more, about 3 months old. Owner never showed up and he was adopted.


----------



## Sibe

To stat, some "Black Dog Syndrome" awareness. Black dogs are adopted at a lower rate than lighter dogs. At our outdoor shelter, I think the contrast is a huge factor. You simply cannot see black dogs. Even blues, seals, and darker brindles. This dog is a blue









These brothers are black with white markings. This is what the public sees.









Not sure what this girl's story is, her name is Cali. I wonder if she was in a fight or even used as a bait dog. Really nice girl, tail like a brick.




































Gorgeous eyes









Kodiak









No name girl. I asked and we don't know, but I wonder if she was tied out her whole life. She constantly is walking in circles, at a very specific diameter like that was all she could ever do. Incredibly sweet, I liked her a lot. Has definitely had puppies, she has mommy boobies.


----------



## Sibe

Benz, she is a riot. Really wonderful. I was kneeling on the ground and she likes to shove her face between my legs and hang out there to get petted. She's shedding like crazy, I brushed as much as I could but she's active.









HI MY NAME IS BENZ I JUST MET YOU AND I LOVE YOU









Really subtle, gorgeous brindle markings that you can see best on the back of her head and on her legs


----------



## Sibe

This is Flash, he needs his own post too. Original name was Taser but I asked for him to be renamed because Taser is not a very friendly name. After getting pics and playing with him I decided his name should be Flash, and he is officially the first dog I've named there.









So apparently when he pants he shows his front teeth. I love it. It's so funny!!! I set my camera for some darker pics because he looks like a werewolf.













































He is super playful and active, he would be an awesome, awesome agility dog.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

Oh. My. Gaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd.


>


HOW CAN SOMEONE EVEN GIVE UP THIS FACE. I want this dog so bad. Please send him here. Dress him up like a poodle and no one will suspect a thing (Pit Bull types banned here).


----------



## SDRRanger

Love this dog lol


----------



## gingerkid

Sibe said:


> Benz, she is a riot. Really wonderful. I was kneeling on the ground and she likes to shove her face between my legs and hang out there to get petted. She's shedding like crazy, I brushed as much as I could but she's active.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HI MY NAME IS BENZ I JUST MET YOU AND I LOVE YOU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really subtle, gorgeous brindle markings that you can see best on the back of her head and on her legs


OMG, he's like the dark brindle twin of my (current) favourite shelter dog.


----------



## Sibe

There are 3 county shelters in San Diego, and the volunteers have a facebook page where we post happy adoptions, questions, support each other, and point out dogs that could use some extra TLC. A few people had been asking about the long-stay dogs at the South shelter where I go so I typed this up [kennel #s omitted]... there are quite a few from March, and too many to list from April-June so these are our longest stay dogs right now.
Flapjack, intake 12/14/2013
Niva, intake 1/8/2014 (rescue is working on her, they just need a foster)
Twinkie, intake 1/14/2014
Lola, intake 1/19/2014
Tasha, intake 1/20/2014
Clover, intake 2/2/2014
Woobie, intake 2/12/2014
Thorpe, intake 2/15/2014
Cilla & Bonnie, intake 2/21/2014
Nena, intake 2/16/2014
Estrella, intake 2/27/2014
Diamond, intake 2/28/2014


----------



## Sibe

Elizabeth, listed as boxer/pug mix which I believe. She's like a giant "puggle"









Rainbow


















Eeyore, I took a photo of him before but he was camera shy and wouldn't hold still. Got a better one today finally. We don't know what happened to the tips of his ears.









Handsome dobe









No name girl


















No name boy


















Ears have been treated, maybe had foxtails in them or something


----------



## Kayota

THAT CHIHUAHUA. Also, Benz. So cute. Want <3


----------



## mountain.dreams

Oh my goodness YES that chihuahua. Our shelter has these two little chihuahuas and I spent HOURS just carrying one around today. They're way too cute. I also never thought I was much of a small dog person but I've been really obsessed with chihuahuas and rat terriers lately...


----------



## CandyLeopard

I love that Dobe SUPER handsome<3 
My next dog.

Soo many beautiful shelter dogs! You capture them nicely.


----------



## Sibe

That chihuahua has been named Sylvester <3


----------



## jade5280

Really great pictures! I wish all shelters were able to take as good pictures as you do.


----------



## Sibe

Cocoa









Her eyes are stunning









Foxy









Cypress









Iddint he cuuuute! (His eye crusties are solid, poor guy. Hopefully he'll get cleaned up soon)









Milton, I think he's a dox/chi. Chunky monkey.




































I had planned to get out the middle girl but she was growly, so instead I got this gangster photo. Dog on the right was drugged up from being spayed.


----------



## Sibe

Super snuggly puppy, she was soooo sweet. I wanted to hold her forever. No intake vs new photo because she was a random one I got out.. I got the "wrong" dog out but I'm so glad I did.


----------



## Sibe

~5 month old puppy, she's absolutely terrified and shut down. It broke my heart having to put her back in the kennel. I actually had to pick her up and carry her out to the yard (and back to the kennel), where she laid in the corner almost the entire time. She did slowly warm up, started sniffing, walked a little, but mostly was a blob of shut down puppy.



























Ears up! If only for a moment to listen to barking.









Sniffing the lovely miss Buttercup through the fence.


----------



## dagwall

Sibe said:


> Super snuggly puppy, she was soooo sweet. I wanted to hold her forever. No intake vs new photo because she was a random one I got out.. I got the "wrong" dog out but I'm so glad I did.


OMG so cute. I want to snugly that dog so badly.


----------



## ireth0

Sibe;3248057 said:


> https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t31.0-8/q80/s720x720/10460866_10101625323969723_3495570751861591405_o.jpg[/IMG]


Omg... my heart just melted! Those eyes!


----------



## Sibe

Puppy was out again today, just as shut down as yesterday. We're trying. The super snuggly dog I had out that was the "wrong" dog, turns out she had ID (tag or chip) and owner has been contacted. I hope they come for her.

Butch









boy









girl, separate post below... I had to rush her back to medical









girl, full of worms so got dewormed









boy, oh my gosh dat face </3









girl, a bit of a brat even for an old, limpy thing









girl, extremely anxious and terrified


----------



## Sibe

My new love. Was getting pics, having fun...




































If I had a dog ear for a nose, I'd look like this









and then I noticed her back right leg, her ankle was extremely swollen









She had not been limping at all. Quite the opposite, she was bouncy. Regardless, I rushed her back to medical. I'd so, so glad I didn't hesitate. They took her temperature and it was 105.3. They immediately started an IV. Her skin was so tight she was looking like Igor/Quasimodo as the fluid built up under her skin. They gave her different meds for fever, leg, they have no idea what's going on with her leg other than "it's not a fracture" so could be a sting or bite of some kind. They'll check it in the morning. I stayed with her the ~half hour and the entire time she was happy, tail waving, greeting people.


----------



## Sibe

[edit: nevermind.]


----------



## Abbylynn

DaveS said:


> Thank goodness for the volunteers that take the pictures that get dogs adopted. Just two examples of the shelter mugshots and volunteer pictures of dogs currently in the NYACC (New York City) shelter system. The shelter didn't help by calling Juice and Hazel 'Pit Bull mixes'.



I thoroughly loathe NYC ACC. I post with Urgent Part 2 - Urgent Death Row Dogs. The mug shots that are lousy are usually the dogs that are already pegged for a silent kill. They are killing on average 160 dogs per month. Age and Breed mean nothing to those murder happy folks. We have saved only 130 per month. I have also become an administrator for a crossposting page. I chose to try and help with the dogs in NYC ACC .... because IMHO they all need fired and it needs to be rebuilt from the ground up!

Even living here in OHIO I have never seen the likes of that place!

This beautiful baby is just one they murdered tonight ...... You all should go check out NYC ACC and see for yourselves.


----------



## Sibe

What reason do they give for killing so many? Space? Behavior problems? Do they kill all the pit-type dogs?


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Sibe said:


> What reason do they give for killing so many? Space? Behavior problems? Do they kill all the pit-type dogs?


I follow that page on FB as well, my best guess would be space, mainly. It's a city AC, they really don't have the resources to keep dogs around after a certain amount of time. They definitely don't try to get decent pictures of the dogs either, a lot of the time I see scared to death dogs with concrete backgrounds.


----------



## Sibe

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I follow that page on FB as well, my best guess would be space, mainly. It's a city AC, they really don't have the resources to keep dogs around after a certain amount of time. They definitely don't try to get decent pictures of the dogs either, a lot of the time I see scared to death dogs with concrete backgrounds.


 All dogs are scared to death when they come in. Is there a certain # of days they hold the dog before it's automatically put down, at the end of the hold period?


----------



## Abbylynn

Sibe said:


> What reason do they give for killing so many? Space? Behavior problems? Do they kill all the pit-type dogs?


Remember before I say what I am about to say that this is my opinion .... but widely known.

http://www.urgentpetsondeathrow.org/

They sure do ... along with puppies ... and the occasional non Pit type dog. Some of the dogs are never seen until the "To Be Destroyed" list comes up. The poor dog is not given a chance to be adopted .... even with a green collar rating .... average safer dog. The majority of the dogs are given a NH (New Hope Rescue) Only status. The safer finds a reason to not make them available for public adoption. Some of those dogs are just scared ... as you all know working in shelters. The little dogs never do well in the shelters.

You can never trust what an owner says when they bring a dog in ... most of the time they lie about it even being their dog. 

Then they are either euthed the same day they appear on the list ... or if they are really lucky and have enough "funds" from pledges ... they may be lucky enough to make it back to the "Super Urgent" folder.

There is a petition out to put an end to this mass killing. There were to be more shelters built ... and funded for so ... and after two years ... nothing has been done. It is much easier to collect on a dead dog than a rescued one. It is blood money I tell you. They get paid more for a dead dog than a live one.You know how that works ... experimental labs ... vet tech schools ... meat trade. :/

I could go on and on ... but you get the general drift I am sure.


I just pledged a fair amount to get a dog lying there with a broken pelvis .... we rallied and got him out of there by a NYC Rescue in one day. But I have seen very ill ... Pyometra cases .... car accident victims ... broken bones ... etc .... lie there for a week without medical help or rescue. Very few get treated for anything except kennel cough ... and it is at an all time high there .... in fact it is running rampant. .... another good reason to euth them. The NYC ACC Vet should be fired as well ....

You know the Rescues are full up too!

I am thoroughly disgusted by their actions. That is why I am rallying along with Urgent


----------



## Sibe

So this puppy that is super shut down and breaing my heart. She's in kennel cough quarantine now where she won't get any kind of interaction. I can't handle it. I talked to the rescue I'm fostering Merida through and she's ok with my fostering the pup. Hubby is too. I should be getting her Tuesday, and will keep her no more than 2 to 2 1/2 weeks. Hopefully long enough for her to get through the kennel cough, and perk up a bit and learn to enjoy life. Reboot. I always seem to jinx myself when I post about a foster before it's actually home with me.. fingers crossed this goes well.


----------



## CrystalGSD

Sibe said:


>


She looks like such a sweety. I feel bad for the poor baby, I'm glad you're trying to foster her.


----------



## Remaru

She reminds me of Duke when we first adopted him. Breaks my heart a little to remember it, and thinking of him now.


----------



## Sibe

And she's home! Her name is Molly. http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/304161-foster-molly.html#post3268121


----------



## Sibe

Not at the shelter but a local rescue recently pulled from a shelter, those ears!


----------



## Sibe

I haven't been in for so long as I've been fostering Molly and then straight to Ivan, but I did get a few photos last Thursday before the SACA was like "Hey Megan... want to foster a puppy?" and who could say no. So, here are a few updated intake photos from Thursday. I have 19 dogs on my list tomorrow and no other plan so I hope to push through them.

Very skittish no-name chihuahua/spaniel something mix boy









Bella









Nala









No name chi mix boy, he's like 12 lbs


----------



## Sibe

Ivan, the pup I fostered over the weekend









Lady









Cooper, I swear this boy is a malinois mix. He sure acts like one.









Mari. Ears!









Chickadee, super sweet, friendly, tiny lil thing.









This puppy is expletive insane. Nonstop moving, jumping, pawing, tugging pant legs, and anything else, chewing everything. Insane. However, very treat motivated! I think about 3 months old, all puppy teeth still.









Nanu, very sweet









Could not touch her, she was extremely skittish, flighty









Her sister was also fearful but is the "I give up" type (yes, the nails, not worth doing right now due to how fearful and stressed she is)









Incredibly sweet chi/dox mix, low key, calm, snuggly


----------



## Sibe

Princess









Kennel mate of Princess, she's also super derpy









Ready for the derp?













































"But I _am_ smiling!"









The insane puppies always have the SWEETEST faces. It's a trap. Don't listen. DON'T. Ah dang it too late.









Boxer nosie!


----------



## Sibe

More updated ones, another 8 today and no end in sight! Lots of fun though.

Perlie









Jax









Carmella









Luke









Tori (adopted about an hour after I took photos)









That nose!









No name boy









Bailey, she looks like a stuffed animal









Blooper


----------



## Sibe

FLAPJACK WAS ADOPTED!!! Our boy who had been there since December 14th. Over 7 months. It's about time big guy.


----------



## CptJack

Congratulations to hiM!

Also, I love this thread so much. I don't comment enough, but I really enjoy seeing the before and afters and hearing about the dogs there.


----------



## momtolabs

This girl is in the local high kill shelter. She was found as a stray and no one claimed  you don have to pay a "loose dog fee" here so I don understand why people don't claim there dogs  luckily the pound has had rescues pulling dogs left and right. If this girl doesn't get pulled(which I doubt just look at her!) I feel a call to my grandma is a must....









** sorry that it's a screen shot..... My phone wouldn't save the pic!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

She is so cute! It's amazing how many people don't claim their dogs. I don't know if people think "well if she loved me she'd come back" (not thinking that good Samaritans/AC will take the dog to a shelter) or "it wasn't meant to be" or "thank god I don't have to deal with that dog anymore"? Especially with old dogs, they get picked up and the owner will be like "oh, I figured he wandered off to die alone." Makes me want to strangle people.


----------



## momtolabs

Sibe said:


> She is so cute! It's amazing how many people don't claim their dogs. I don't know if people think "well if she loved me she'd come back" (not thinking that good Samaritans/AC will take the dog to a shelter) or "it wasn't meant to be" or "thank god I don't have to deal with that dog anymore"? Especially with old dogs, they get picked up and the owner will be like "oh, I figured he wandered off to die alone." Makes me want to strangle people.


Ik and its so sad  bentleys owner picked him up the first time he was picked up by AC. The owner claimed that bentley(6 months At the time) was "wild and out of control" in the house so he was put outside in the kennel. He dug out and got loose. The second time owner didn't claim. Bentley has NEVER shown any signs of being "wild" in the house and is the most trusted one out of all my dogs. I'm glad I got since he doesn't need shoved in a kennel but still sad and even sadder his time was up and he was goin to be PTS the day that I adopted him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

From one of the other county shelters here.. Before, and just one month after being exited. Same dog, different owner!


----------



## minireb123

I don't know if I've commented on this thread before but I just wanted to say this has got to be my favorite thread in this section of the forums (besides the one concerning my own dog lol)! What you do is great for the shelter and those dogs and I love seeing the before and after pictures


----------



## Sibe

Sally









Jersey









Calli


















Rinny, he's soo overweight poor guy


















Love ones like this.. he looked so mean and macho in his intake photo, and really he's a goober.



























Cindi


----------



## Sibe

^Post awaiting moderation

Chayla









Joy









Chayla and Joy are a bonded pair.

Bamboozle, I called him Mr. Boozle.



























This dog is SUCH a spaz. Irritatingly so. He doesn't know what to do with himself. Poor guy. Would be fine in a home with things to do!









Male









Female


----------



## Sibe

Waiting on 2 posts to show up that I put up days ago. Thanks mods.
---
Spent an hour stuffing 26 Kongs today. Faster and easier at home, not being in anyone's way, not listening to barking. They're all in the freezer and I'll take them back this evening, heading that way later anyway. Used 4 cans and 1 small bag of kibble. We layer it. Little blob of canned food at the bottom, layer of kibble, little later of canned, layer of kibble, canned on top. Science Diet is the driest canned food ever. Seriously nasty stuff, but at least it gives the dogs something to do and the shelter gets it for free.


----------



## ireth0

Sibe said:


> Waiting on 2 posts to show up that I put up days ago. Thanks mods.
> ---
> Spent an hour stuffing 26 Kongs today. Faster and easier at home, not being in anyone's way, not listening to barking. They're all in the freezer and I'll take them back this evening, heading that way later anyway. Used 4 cans and 1 small bag of kibble. We layer it. Little blob of canned food at the bottom, layer of kibble, little later of canned, layer of kibble, canned on top. Science Diet is the driest canned food ever. Seriously nasty stuff, but at least it gives the dogs something to do and the shelter gets it for free.


Did you PM a mod about the other posts? I have learned that they don't get notified that a post is pending, so unless they happen to stumble upon it in the thread, they have no idea it's pending.


----------



## Sibe

I'm just gonna repost and hope they show up.

Molly









Jersey









Calli (adopted the other day, I'm not a Boxer person but I love her. She's so calm, mellow, sweet, atypical boxer)









Capitan









Sally, updated her previous photo I took. New one shows her color much better. She's awesome puppy, one of my favorites.
https://scontent-b-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/t31.0-8/10551621_10101689884040823_8560649892683260372_o.jpg/img]

Rinny, chunky monkey
[img]https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/t31.0-8/10547931_10101689884035833_4943244103219419960_o.jpg

No name.. RIP, he was _extremely _aggressive toward other dogs









No name boy, he's incredibly sweet despite the macho hacked-off-ears look









No name boy, very skinny which I think I did a good job of concealing in his pic.


















No name











ireth0 said:


> Did you PM a mod about the other posts? I have learned that they don't get notified that a post is pending, so unless they happen to stumble upon it in the thread, they have no idea it's pending.


 What a fantastic system. Frustrating for everyone... I'll just repost.


----------



## Sibe

Cindi, another chunky monkey









Chayla, bonded to Joy









Joy, bonded to Chayla. They are going over to the Humane Society today or tomorrow  They are so bonded they have to be together all the time or they panic. Can't even be walked separately.









Bamboozle, aka Mr. Boozle









No name









No name









Super spazzy boy









No name boy, piebald husky!









No name girl sister to ^


----------



## Sibe

The rescue I fostered the Eskie, Merida, through just pulled this guy. He may need reconstructive surgery in his nasal passages because his teeth are so bad. Probably going to loose every single tooth.


----------



## momtolabs

Super Spazy boy.....I want!! "Jude" makes me sad  WHo could let a dog get like that!?


----------



## dagwall

This pretty girl may be my next foster. The older girl Ladybird I posted pictures of earlier finally has a good application in. Hopefully that works out for her, if not she's still in consideration. I was out at the shelter yesterday to meet one guy at my neighbor's (who also volunteer with the rescue) suggestion but I said from the start he was too big. Duke is about 70# and underweight, potentially too much to handle on top of Jubel. The rest of the shelter staff/lead volunteers told me I needed to go check out Mercy. Mercy is maybe 40# and also underweight, she's smaller and also a hound mix which I can't resist. Love me a hound dog and she is so sweet, scared of the world right now and not eating well. 

Mercy, 2 year old hound/retriever mix


















Skinny girl









Such a pretty face










Duke is a handsome boy for sure but I think more than I can easily handle with Jubel









And of course Ladybird is still high on the list if her adoption doesn't go through for some reason, I'm told the app looked really good so fingers crossed.


----------



## Sibe

Oooh Dagwall, Mercy is *gorgeous*!!
------

Yes, this is the same dog.









This boy reminds me a lot of Denali in his mannerisms. He is very prancy and sweet.









This girl I think is mixed with a doxie, if not a parent then a grandparent.


















Worried about this guy. He's fantastic, very sweet, affectionate, but not kenneling well (as if any do). His teeth are silver which means he's been chewing on the kennel bars, and he's also getting just starting to get lick granulomas on his wrists.









Close up of his silver teeth









No good headshots of this guy (he didn't need one anyway, I had him out for other reasons).


----------



## dagwall

Sibe said:


> Oooh Dagwall, Mercy is *gorgeous*!!
> ------


She is such a good looking dog. She's been at the shelter for a little over a month I think, still need to look at her file this weekend. I hadn't even bothered to check her out before other than drooling over her picture on the website. I had assumed such a pretty girl at only 2 years old would get adopted fairly quickly, didn't know she was so shy and scared of the world. Don't think she's as bad as my last foster Bronson and hopefully getting her into a foster home quickly she'll turn around pretty fast. She was hiding in the back of her kennel when I went to get her, had to go around to the back side gate to get her out. Seems very hand shy but warmed up to me pretty well after a walk and I got her in my car for some petting. She seemed to enjoy the snuggle time in my car. 

I think someone said a family was out looking at her earlier that day but right now she doesn't show very well being so shy. Takes an experienced family to see the dog a scared shelter dog can become. Being such a good looking dog she should go quickly after getting some confidence in a foster home.


----------



## kdawnk

Duke looks so incredibly jacked and beautiful.
He's just so aesthetically appealing to me!


----------



## momtolabs

These two are going to be put down tomorrow if a rescue isn't found and I'm in tears  

This girl is about 10 if not older and is going blind and I think deaf. VERY sweet girl 







This girl is a 6 month-1 year old pittie mix(with lab they think) she was found by the fairgrounds and no one claimed  Slight food aggression but other than that sweet as can be and gently took treats from me


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Sibe said:


> The rescue I fostered the Eskie, Merida, through just pulled this guy. He may need reconstructive surgery in his nasal passages because his teeth are so bad. Probably going to loose every single tooth.


This makes me so sad. Poor dog. Hopefully everything will go smoothly. Sending vibes.

Your pictures are much better than compared to others. I think it's awesome you take your time do this. It definitely gets my attention more,& makes more inclined to want some of them. I love Captain,& the super spazzy boy.


----------



## Sibe

momtolabs said:


> These two are going to be put down tomorrow if a rescue isn't found and I'm in tears
> 
> This girl is about 10 if not older and is going blind and I think deaf. VERY sweet girl


 Did they get an exit? Was the younger going to be pts just for the mild food aggression? Someone tries to take my food I'm not so nice either!


----------



## momtolabs

No news on the older gal  the pit mix is still there. She has been in the pound for close to a month I believe(they get so many in and out its hard to keep them apart) so basically they are running out of space and she has been the longest resident so she would be the first to go. This pound only has 6 kennels for adoptable dogs then 6 for dogs on holds :/ all adoptable kennels are full and two of the hold kennels. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Ridiculous. You don't pick the one that has been there the longest as default. You pick the least adoptable, due to behavior/medical factors. If that happens to be the long stay, so be it. But don't euthanize a good dog and keep a less adoptable dog because of the length of stay!


----------



## Kayota

bamboozled looks like the perfect pair to roxie lol, very similar expressions! i would adopt him in a heartbeat if i could. i agree with doxie mix on the one poodly dog, the head shape is a dead ringer as well as the body.


----------



## momtolabs

Sibe said:


> Ridiculous. You don't pick the one that has been there the longest as default. You pick the least adoptable, due to behavior/medical factors. If that happens to be the long stay, so be it. But don't euthanize a good dog and keep a less adoptable dog because of the length of stay!


Ik  I know the AC officer doesn't want to do it. The person who helps out doesn't either! The sad thing is all of the others are highly adoptable too :/ I just hope someone scoops her out. I haven't been able to make it to the pound to see who all is there and who isn't.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Just got back from the pound. Pit mix is still there. Older girl was not  no news on FB of a rescue getting her so I'm pretty sure she was PTS. In her spot already is a very pretty husky with blue eyes. Little mouthy but she looks like she wants to run and will be a great dog

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

Ya know, as much as the old dogs hit me right in the feels, sometimes medical needs are extensive and it truly is in their best interest to be pts if there isn't an immediate option for them to be taken care of.  New husky is gorgeous!

This guy is on my list for this week. Look at the derp!


----------



## momtolabs

I just feel bad that she was in the pound then out down :/ but she had hip issues as well I think. So it was probably for the best. I bet the husky gets adopted fast. There not really combine around here. She has horrible fly bite on her ears though. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Foresthund

I want that skinny no name black bully mix!

I like the Bull terrier mix and the one with cropped ears too,but I don't think I can get a obvious bully dog as my next dog.

I feel bad when I see a old dog or cat for adoption as well,it must be hard on them and just more challenging to adopt out.


----------



## Na-Tasha

I used to volunteer at my local shelter, but stopped when I got too busy traveling. The shelter doesn't have any area where the dogs can run free and play, all exercise has to be done on leashes and tie-outs. Not ideal. So, instead of fostering, I would take a dog home with me, let it run around the yard, take it to the groomers, walk it around the neighborhood, take it to Tractor Supply, etc... Mostly I had a dog for only a few hours and would take it back, but there were a few dogs I kept at home for a week or two. Most of the photos were on my old computer, so I don't have them handy, but here are two of the dogs that stayed for a few days. 

Hannah:


















Hannah may have had just one eye, but it didn't slow her down! Not a great photo, but I find the look on my sister's dogs face hilarious!









Gwen: (my favorite, I came close to giving in and keeping her, but common sense won out in the end)


----------



## Sibe

Awesome that you could take them for a couple hours (or days) to get them out. They must have loved it!


----------



## Na-Tasha

Sibe said:


> Awesome that you could take them for a couple hours (or days) to get them out. They must have loved it!


Yeah, there was quite a difference in their behavior when I brought them back, much calmer, not barky, etc.. There was one mutt I had just come in the door with and was worn out from romping in the country so was sitting calmly as I waited for the lobby to clear out a little to take him to the back. One guy noticed and was just gushing over how well behaved the dog was. So he and his girlfriend took him out to walk around. Apparently the other the dogs they looked at had been pulling, super excited just to be out, wouldn't even look at them for the excitement of getting out of the kennels. Well, the dog I'd just brought in had been JUST like that. The difference was being able to release all the pent up energy. I kept telling the shelter workers that they needed to do a fund raiser or something to get a run where the dogs can run and play without a leash, but they never did. Ah well.

I found a photo of another of the dogs I had. This guy was an English Pointer mix:
Isaac:


----------



## Sibe

Male piebald husky was adopted, and returned for having too much energy. White husky was adopted, and returned for being too mellow. Calli (boxer) was adopted, and returned for not being good with small dogs even though they don't have a small dog.. too playful, boxer stomping... I guess if you want to go to the dog beaches or areas that aren't divided it matters. Last week I had 4 dogs in a row that I had to write behavior forms for, basically saying they were behaving aggressively toward other dogs. Staff will do a quick double check but it's basically a death sentence so that was sucky, but ultimately for the best.

I had no problems leashing this dog but once in the yard I was sooo confused by the dog's behavior. Avoiding, pacing, lots of whale eye, didn't want to be touched at all. Took a good 10 minutes to get the leash back on. Turns out dog was feral, caught with a trap. Great. That's rice and food on its nose, which it (sorry I can't remember if the dog was a boy or girl) would not let me get off.









Looked like this most of the time. SOOOOOO unhappy. This is a very clear "get away from me" face. Actually lunged at my face when I went to put the leash on (no nip but it wasn't nice) and that's when the 10 minutes of calm "I'm gonan follow you around until I get this stupid leash on you" happened.









No name boy


















No name girl


















Eeyore! One of the staff ladies really loves him and puts him in a yard all the time. So spoiled. He mostly lays in the pool, but sometimes he fence fights, so I use him as a bit of a tester dog...









Max. Very overweight pittie guy.









Got two pics of this dog (one immediately before this) before I completely NOPE'd and took the dog back and wrote a behavior form.









So that was last week Thursday. After all this I grabbed my foster puppy, a Rodesian Ridgeback (ridgeless) to take home and foster. I planned to go in Tuesday but got a migraine, followed by another migraine, so didn't go in again until today.


----------



## Sibe

No name girl









No name boy, super sweet but like 90 lbs and a jumper (ok, website says 75 lbs, but he's tall and solid). Has a super solid sit thank goodness but he knocked me into the fence. Twice. Playfully, no malicious intent, but jeebus he's huge.


















Mr. Bean!









No name boy, no decent pic because again I NOPE'd when he tried to attack (through the fence) a dog during an interact with potential adopters.









Hahhaaaa thi... this poor... hahaha this poor girly man! hahahahaaa!!!! Oh goodness. No name boy, needed to be shaved, now he has pompoms on his head.


















Payton, toothless boxer, supposed to be pulled by a rescue soon, pending medical info. Worried he could have diseased jaw. His front legs are also really wonky, his feet turn out really far.


----------



## Sibe

Daisy, beagle/Boston mix, owner surrender who I know won't be here long! She's super sweet. Shell shocked right now but still a great girl from what I was able to see. In her kennel she was shaking. Shaking shaking shaking, so terrified. Calmed down a lot once out of the kennel.



























Border collie stray


















And last but not least.....

Ladies and gentlemen......

The Darling Girls of Kennel 71!!!!


----------



## SDRRanger

I need this lol


----------



## Remaru

No name boy with the pom poms on his head looks like Dove! Despite being a good bit of trouble she is a sweet girl. I bet he gets adopted quickly.


----------



## Laurelin

Ugh god one day I am adopting an elderly border collie.


----------



## minireb123

Oh my gosh the black no name male pocket pittie is the cutest! Ah I would totally snatch him up if I could.


----------



## Sibe

Border collie was adopted Saturday, Daisy the beagle/Boston was adopted Saturday, the white husky Royce Bear as well as both the piebald huskies were adopted a few days before that (white one and male pie were both adopted then returned after a couple days because white = too mellow and pie = too hyper, but both got re-adopted).

Saturday I was in for 4 hours mentoring two new volunteers. I'm so excited about them both, they both have good common sense with animals and want to work on training and mental stimulation and relaxation more than the mindless "walks" (being dragged) and mindless fetch that most volunteers do that only serves to strangle dogs in case of the walking, or keep them frantic and stressed in case of the fetch. No bueno. These two girls are fantastic though and will be a huge help. One also does photos and has a much nicer camera than mine. I guess I do about 20 dogs a week and when we have close to 200 dogs I just can't keep up with the photos. If I did *just* photos and put the dog back I could do more but I'm always doing other stuff with the dog and getting them as relaxed as possible before putting them back.


----------



## Sibe

Hunnie









Goose









Daisey (yes with an E)









Miss Thang









Friday









Elsa (my foster... I cried the whole way home today and feel guilty for putting her in a kennel. I know she'll be adopted out very soon but still. Her kennelmate is a 10 yr old, 40 lb cocker spaniel so she can have a nice calm snuggle buddy.)


















Tiny no name girl









Ariel









Angus


----------



## Sibe

One post waiting for approval, so I'll add this.

Teresa, doxie mix, she has pneumonia but a rescue wanted pics so I took a few of her in her little kennel in medical. She's super sweet. They mostly wanted a pic of her standing so they could see how tall she is (doxie rescue) so I didn't send them this one but it was so awww.


----------



## Na-Tasha

^^ so cute! I wish I had the photos from my other computer, I had some puppy pictures with noses and paws propped up on the wire like that, they were so cute! (all were adopted)


----------



## Sibe

I love paws. Mostly ears, but paws too!

One of my favorites, Rainbow, was adopted today. Had been at the shelter over 4 months. She has the sweetest face, very soft expression. Truly a beautiful dog.


----------



## cherrydog

Sibe, I always come in and look at this thread, and just wanted to echo what others have already said - you do such an amazing dog for all these dogs.

Any more news on Payton? He looks like an awesome dog, super adorable and quirky!


----------



## Sibe

I haven't heard anything but I'm curious. He's still at the shelter. He's such a character!

The San Diego Humane Society took in 420 chinchillas today (yesterday now.. Wednesday). That's not a typo. 420. *Four hundred and twenty chinchillas*. It's the largest rescue in their 137 year existence. A 90 yr old woman with a fur farm in Vista (~30 miles north of San Diego) was selling it so PETA and Sam Simon (co-creator of The Simpsons) bought it for $50k. Sam Simon also donated $100k for their care. SDHS spent all day Tuesday preparing and setting up cages.
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152172556236741.1073741849.48984541740&type=1




































Adoption fee is $25. I have no idea how they're going to adopt out so many furballs to good homes. They can live 15-20 years. It's like having a very high-maintenance hamster that lives as long as a dog.


----------



## Na-Tasha

wow.... that's a lot of chinchillas needing rehomed...


----------



## Eenypup

Woah! They're super cute, but I've heard they can be challenging as far a small pets go. Hope they can find good homes for at least some of them...


----------



## Sibe

They are extremely active. Need lots of running and jumping opportunities out of their cage- and a large, multi-level cage.

Edit: I didn't go in to the shelter today, so no news on the adorable derpy boxer. I have no foster right now and honestly need a little break. I'll be back next week, planning for Wednesday as I'm finally having a hitch installed on my car on Tuesday.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Sibe said:


> Hahhaaaa thi... this poor... hahaha this poor girly man! hahahahaaa!!!! Oh goodness. No name boy, needed to be shaved, now he has pompoms on his head.


I love this dog. I want her so much.


----------



## Sibe

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I love this dog. I want her so much.


 He was of course adopted out very quickly.


----------



## Sibe

Emailed to ask if this dog could use a temporary foster, 2 yr old black spaniel mix. Something horrible has happened to his eye, it's in the socket but it all red and the whole side of his face is covered in greeish eye discharge. No idea if he'll be losing it but it wouldn't surprise me.

I'm linking the photo instead of posting it as anyone who is squeamish with eyeballs may not want to see, please do not put in brackets if you quote.
[url]http://www.sddac.com/photos/A1602582.jpg[/url]


----------



## SDRRanger

Ouch, that looks painful. What happens with a dog that comes into the shelter there with an injury like this? Does the shelter fix them, or do you have to hope a rescue comes along?


----------



## Sibe

Our shelter is able to treat just about anything. They have a fund specifically for more serious things called the Spirit Fund that is publicly funded. Like the husky who was hit by a car that I fostered for all of 2 hours as he tried to kill my cat, he had to have surgery on his toe to fuse the broken pieces together and that was done through the Spirit Fund. If one of the rescue partners wants to take them they absolutely can. Our county shelters operate much the same as the Humane Society where they do their absolute best to not euthanize a dog with a treatable condition. We have a puppy with pneumonia, last time I was in there was a dog who had the skin ripped off the top of his foot and bone was exposed (I assume he was on good pain meds and he was going to be treated soon, they don't leave dogs in pain), we treat parvo, giardia, when dogs get any kind of gash it's taken care of and stitched up, we have like a dozen kennels as dedicated space for dogs with kennel cough and when those are full dogs stay in their original kennel with a sign up. They do have a screening process for rescues and will not partner with any rescue they don't trust or that has shady practices. Rescues that adopt strays out without turning them into the shelter first so the owner can have a shot at finding it, rescues that won't take dogs back, rescues like that are not rescue partners and the shelter will not exit dogs to them.


----------



## SDRRanger

It really sounds like you volunteer at a good shelter. I'm glad to hear it


----------



## Sibe

Sibe said:


> Emailed to ask if this dog could use a temporary foster, 2 yr old black spaniel mix. Something horrible has happened to his eye, it's in the socket but it all red and the whole side of his face is covered in greeish eye discharge. No idea if he'll be losing it but it wouldn't surprise me.
> 
> I'm linking the photo instead of posting it as anyone who is squeamish with eyeballs may not want to see, please do not put in brackets if you quote.
> [url]http://www.sddac.com/photos/A1602582.jpg[/url][/QUOTE]
> I'm set to foster this guy, he's going through kennel cough treatment right now and his poor eye is being removed Friday. Probably will take him right after that so he can recover here. Apparently a very sweet guy.


----------



## Na-Tasha

Aw, poor little guy. Can't wait to see an 'after' photo, he'll probably be gorgeous.


----------



## SDRRanger

Glad to hear he's getting to recover in one of the best foster homes possible


----------



## Sibe

We named him Odin. Picked him up yesterday at 5pm. He was not a happy camper. Barking ferociously and lunging at the cats (from inside the crate) and very defensive when my dogs came near (low growly barking, whale eye, turning head away, very stiff). Safety of my pets is always first, and stress of the foster dog is also important. My cats wouldn't be safe, and he had to be completely covered so he wouldn't react to every little motion. Just wasn't a good fit. Was fine walking past my dogs so I really think it was just him feeling trapped in the crate that brought out the dog-to-dog issue. He'll be fine at the shelter, surgery scheduled soon.


----------



## SDRRanger

that's a shame, but I am sure another will need help soon...they always do.


----------



## Sibe

Also another... this guy just popped up on my feed through the rescue I had Merida through (the eskie). ~15 yr old unneutered beagle.









There is also this guy, stray


----------



## SDRRanger

those poor old dogs. I hate seeing dogs in shelters, but it's so much harder when their faces are grey.


----------



## Sibe

Met the corgi/chi today, he's SUPER sweet of course.

New photos

Iris (was "Isis" after the goddess but considering current situation in the middle east I didn't think Isis would be a good name to have so I asked for her to be Iris instead)









Damiana, not sure what her name means... google says "a shrub native to southwestern Texas" and is also a liqueur









Priscilla









Lucille Ball (aka Lucy) she is suuuuuper sweet


















No name male shepherd mix, I think malinois mix more likely









Petey. You want him.









Petey's no name kennelmate


















No name Aussie mix boy..... maybe longhaired Rottie?


----------



## Sibe

I mentored a new volunteer who is a photographer with an actual pro camera. So glad to have the help!!

Sally, who I've posted before but she's growing fast so a new pic is great. Don't want to advertise a little puppy when she's a big adolescent now. So sad nobody has adopted her yet 









Hermes









Stewart









Sara









Dollie









Lewis (who was rekenneled to be with Petey^ and the red chi as his kennelmate was mean to him)









Elmo









The ~14 old corgi/chi


----------



## luv mi pets

just a stalker of this thread checking in. I love taking a look at this thread.


----------



## Sibe

Whoops I used the wrong intake photo and info. Both blue pits and right next to each other.. This is Baloo, not Priscilla. Correct old photo & new photo


----------



## Remaru

Oh, slip Iris in a box and send her this way. She could be Hobgoblin's minime! LOL


----------



## Sibe

Odin, post-surgery.


----------



## Sibe

Mostly poodles today, groomers have been awesome at cleaning up neglected poodles.


















This girl is really shy, kinda skittish, didn't want to walk so I carried her and she's definitely not used to being carried. Warmed up pretty quick though and is very nice.



























Actually really, really liked this girl for being a little froofroo poodle dog. Very playful, very affectionate, great dog.









And she's REALLY SILLY.


















Sweetest rottie girl









She has double back dewclaws!


----------



## Sibe

Pug mix









And there was also Arianna, kenneled with 3 small dogs and again I couldn't get her out individually but after noticing her eye... she's not ready for a better pic yet.
https://scontent-a-sjc.xx.fbcdn.net...4_10101754263129613_5381295378914214220_o.jpg

3 Presa Canarios, I couldn't sneak them out one at a time as they're huge. I had heard (and trusted) that they were all great dogs but it was still intimidating to go into a kennel with 3 dogs and to be honest I was a little shaky. The male is 103 lbs, females are 75 and 85.









Not happy with the photos I got, better than intake but not by much. I just could not get them out one at a time. I tried and ended up with one on leash and holding the other two by their collars trying to shove everyone back in the kennel. Turns out it's hard to block a 100 lb dog.

Oscar, the male









Queenie, the female









Ivy, the offspring. She's about 6, dad and mom are about 8.









HI. We are dogs and WE LOVE YOU.


----------



## SDRRanger

that's a lot of little white dogs you have there!


----------



## Sibe

First, I'm fostering this scared little chihuahua Autumn (white and brown) I posted about before (I took a picture of Summer [brown dog], and it didn't go well. No volunteer has ever been able to take these dogs out of their kennel). You should go check her out her thread. http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/322265-foster-autumn.html









She has an updated photo now









Priscilla









Barney, he is *so* boxer in his mannerisms and movement. Has a docked tail.


















Leela









No name girl, she is *wonderful* and so sweet.









No name girl, puppy eyes!


----------



## Sibe

Bonus kitty pics! Testing out my homemade treat dispenser tennis ball. I was sent home with 13 tennis balls to cut up


----------



## Sibe

Letter from a dog who was adopted from one of the other county shelters. And this is why we do what we do! (The dog is deaf.)


----------



## ireth0

Sibe said:


> Letter from a dog who was adopted from one of the other county shelters. And this is why we do what we do! (The dog is deaf.)


This made me tear up!

There have been a couple times now that I've seen dogs out in public that I helped take care of at the shelter and it just warms my heart so much. I don't know how to express it, it's the most rewarding feeling!


----------



## SDRRanger

ireth0 said:


> This made me tear up!
> 
> There have been a couple times now that I've seen dogs out in public that I helped take care of at the shelter and it just warms my heart so much. I don't know how to express it, it's the most rewarding feeling!


Nothing beats seeing a dog finally where they should be.


----------



## Sibe

Marty









Puppy eyes









Forrest (cocker/beagle mix?)









Koby, he's looking SO much better


















Big no name boy, very sweet and loved being hosed off. Over 100* today and it's an outdoor shelter.









Itchy belly!









No name boy who wouldn't sit still









Winston, he's going to rescue. Extremely anxious and freaked out, major separation anxiety, and bare his teeth at other dogs. Project dog for whoever fosters!


----------



## Sibe

Lucy, ~10 year old cocker spaniel


















Pork Chop









Peuter, he needs a better name. Super goofy and wonderful little piggy.



























Hillary









Love her faint brindle









Nameless









Weighed 42 lbs upon arrival about a week and a half ago. Stray, best guess is lab/GSD mix, maybe some hound in there?


----------



## Sibe

Testing post
Jigzy (female) had not been out since arrival as far as I know, she looks kinda scary in the kennel. Jumps up on the door, big wide round eyes and stares hard while barking at you. I didn't get a bad vibe from her though. Had no trouble leashing her and bringing her out, she was really sweet and playful and didn't show any reactivity or aggression at all. Wrote her a nice card so hopefully other volunteers won't be deterred by the barking.


















Sylvia. I think I took around 50 pictures of this pup and none were amazing. Always blurry, out of focus. She's always on the move and when I got any kind of attention from her she would move off immediately. Super fun dog, loves fetch and carrying things around.









This sums her up nicely









And so does this. Equal parts spaz and love.









Levy, another who wouldn't hold still well enough. Has a very sweet face but any time I tried for a better angle he'd jump on me and get too close.


















LOVES the pool (may want to turn speakers down, shelter are loud with the barking!)
[video=youtube;ZQG9mnTa35]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQG9mnTa35w&feature=youtu.be[/video]

Hefty. I asked for her name to be changed to Violet so people don't think of trash bags. Reserved but not really timid, couch potato super cuddler extraordinaire. Loved her. Calm, easygoing, mellow girly.









Vets are tending to her ears, no idea what happened to them. All scabbed on top.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....28_10101790465679413_549216940957281536_o.jpg

MASTER of the sad puppy face.


----------



## Sibe

Minnie, how gorgeous is she?! Really fun pup.




































Prada, didn't care about me at all and I was lucky to get a shot where in making a ridiculous noise she happened to look up at me.


----------



## Sibe

Updated intake photos!

Corona. The most rottie type pit bull. He's very stoic. Blank face. Shows no emotion. Like.. can I know if you're ok dude, or if you're not...? He's been fine, just a weirdo 









Ladybug, extremely athletic and LOVES frisbees to the point I think someone did some kind of disc dog training with her. Also has funny angry eyebrows that are adorable.









Gizmo, amazing 8 yr old. Super playful, funny, sweet, perfect dog.


















Sassy, no idea what happened to the tip of her nose. Burn maybe?









Romeo! Freezes and totally shuts down on leash, I won't think about what horrors were committed that have made him so petrified to be on a leash. I carried him out to the yard and back (and he's not a small guy). Off leash he's incredibly fun, very playful but not in a frantic way.


















Joy-O, Exceptionally sweet. My suspicion is that she was used for breeding them dumped. She doesn't know anything, but is a love.


----------



## SDRRanger

He is absolutely gorgeous and athletic looking. How big would you say he is?


----------



## Sibe

He's 52 lbs. I'd guess around 20-22" at the shoulder, he was about Denali's height and she's 21 1/4.


----------



## ireth0

SDRRanger said:


> He is absolutely gorgeous and athletic looking. How big would you say he is?


I agree! Just stunning!


----------



## Sibe

Cosita (would that mean "little thing" basically?)


















Apollo. Awesome on leash and perfectly fine, when the leash was taken off he went FERAL MODE and was frantically, anxiously paving and it took us about 10 minutes to get the leash back on.


















Peaches









Classic fear face. Bit skittish and nervous.









Francine


















PB (PeanutButter, but Princess Bubblegum)









This picture makes me laugh so much, he looks like such a little s-word. Really nice boy though.


----------



## Sibe

Foxtrot


















Vincent









Tango. Poor girl is absolutely petrified. Snapped a quick 4 photos then let her be. (Also someone is having fun with names. Romeo, Foxtrot, Tango...)


----------



## SDRRanger

And out of these ones, I love Foxtrot...what a look.


----------



## Sibe

Do you think Scottie maybe? He is quite handsome. A bit reserved but friendly and approaches, enjoys petting and neck scratches. There's a piece of poop stuck to his back leg that he wasn't letting me get off. Now he's poopy leg! You can see it in the first pic, looks like a big burr. Not sure what that blackish spot is on top of his shoulderblades is either. Needs a good grooming! He also has a funky tails that curves around every which way.


----------



## SDRRanger

He reminds me of the white dog from that british cartoon...the guy and the dog against bad people...umn, in english the dog's name is snowy.


----------



## Sibe

Tintin?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Tintin


----------



## SDRRanger

Sibe said:


> Tintin?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Adventures_of_Tintin


Belgian, not English...but yes, that's who I was talking about.

edit: Wirehaired fox terrier apparently










edit: Foxtrot reminds me of a white schnauzer mix though...like this










maybe both?


----------



## Sibe

Who knows. Whatever he is, he's super handsome.

Scout









Peanut









Denny, omg he's he sooooooooooooo sweet.









Goggles!!! He needs a bath.









No name









No name


----------



## Sibe

Whoops forgot to post then edit to add pics so it wouldn't get moderated. Oh well, here's bonus pics until it shows up!























































These two sure do know how to look miserable. Heartstrings have been tugged!


----------



## Remaru

Awww all of the bullies. I'm in love with the one with the ball. Don't let my son see he will be trying to figure out how to get there to pick him up.


----------



## Sibe

Updated intakes:
Shy Pearl (That's her name, she's actually not shy)









Gidget









Maxine, how stunning can a dog be?









Libra









Pochi, intact male, who was in a kennel with...









...this unspayed female who currently is VERY in heat, has a giant vulva and discharge. She was listed as intact male! Guess who goes on the next spay bus? (And yes, those puppies would have been sooooooooooooooooo cute right?! Scruffy brown terrier dad and this cutie chihuahua mom, they would have been super cute no doubt. Best left to the imagination.)


















My new love. I am seriously in love with her. No name. Estimated 7 years, she's 6.6 lbs and emaciated. Her back legs splay and are very stiff, she can barely bend her knees. She has a snaggle tooth and her teeth are in terrible condition. Her tail is broken, looks to have been slammed in a door or something. From the dip in her lower back I suspect that may have been broken too. And yet, she is so affectionate, so sweet, so fun, so peppy, and funny, and I love her. So not my usual "type" of dog at all but she's grabbed my heartstrings hard. She has a wonderful personality.


----------



## SDRRanger

You're killing me with all these dogs. Slowly becoming a small dog lover and this girl is gorgeous. 

And the little no name at the bottom...if only she could tell her story, but we'd probably be heart broken. Better to leave it as a happy little girl who enjoys life.


----------



## Sibe

Updated shelter pics from last Thursday
Missy, absolutely loves tennis balls.


















Heartbreaker! And yes she's as soft and velvety as she looks.








Queenie (she was relinquished with her partner and one of their offspring. Daughter and dad attacked her in the kennel. I got a photo [top] previously when I went into the kennel with all 3 which even being me, my heart was racing- male weighed over 100 lbs, it was intimidating though at that time they were all super sweet.)









Tootsie!









Snowball... info on there as I market huskies in groups I'm in, please don't stalk me mmk? 









No name female


















This was also when I took pics of Birdy (now Cleopatra) my current foster.


----------



## Sibe

Mojo









He knows speak. As well as sit (which also means speak), down, and shake.









Max, HUGE mal.









Mr. Muggs









Zoobie, was in medical quarantine for a looong time for sarcoptic mange/scabies.









Prada, took her pic before (top photo) but she had surgery for her cherry eye so I got new pics today









Samantha, severely neglected bull terrier.









She looks better. She came in a couple weeks ago.









No name puppy, boxer/pit mix?









Kenna, impounded April 19th. Artsy shot that wasn't supposed to be but I forgot to switch my camera mode after taking pics in the shade. I like it.


----------



## Sibe

Updated intakes - also, the broken chihuahua girl is being pulled tomorrow by one of my favorite rescues. Spinal condition is genetic, and she's incontinent.


----------



## Sibe

More from today, got 14 total! Great photo day.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I want so many of these dogs. Especially the first dog,in your most recent post.

I think it's a good thing that were not close together. I'm afraid I'd impulsively go to the shelter,& get a dog.


----------



## Sibe

More updated pics, this time in Halloween garb! Those who did not appreciate being dressed up had costuming removed, overall the dogs didn't seem to mind.

Jackson, who tried to eat a dog through the fence. He did not like being a punkin head.









Bruce, a total love though a bit distracted with sniffing and peeing.









Clifford, so much fun









Higgins, also lots of fun









Squiggle, she's terrified of barking and pancakes totally flat and will not move. I carried her out to the yard.









Boston, 4 month old puppy.









There was also Fred, big red & white pit who I actually had to call staff and have someone else take him back from the interact yard. He won't be here much longer. Big scary dog. Has a CAUTION sign up now so volunteers know not to walk him. Chompy, agitated, stressed, lunging at me, trying to bite my hands while I put the leash on and biting & tugging on the leash. Pulls EXTREMELY hard on leash too. Trying to attack every paw and tail poking out from under the kennel doors on the way back in. I don't often get such bad vibes from a dog, he was scary. This is my leash handles, after him pulling so hard and biting it. Time for a new leash.


----------



## Sibe

Updated intakes

Mason, 70 lb husky. Very tall, HUGE for a husky.









Papi! I had him and his kennelmate out, kennelmate attacked him. I grabbed kennelmate (a doxie mix) by a back leg and pulled him up in the air, he's sweet with people but apparently had notes that he had to be kenneled alone but someone put poor Papi in with him. Other dog is a little jerk and is now kenneled alone as he should be. Papi is wonderful and sweet and silly.









Lionel









Bonzo, totally terrified. Screamed like he was being killed when any pressure was on the leash so I had to carry him. Didn't move at all in the interact yard area.









Charlie


















No name boy, kenneled with Charlie









No name boy, kenneled with Charlie and other no name boy.









This girl took my heart. ~8 years old, found as a stray, no ID, and nobody came for her so she's available now. I can't say enough how entirely sweet she is.


----------



## SDRRanger

This little face kills me.


----------



## d_ray

OMG how adorable! That face kills me hard!


----------



## d_ray

Sibe, you get such an interesting variety of dogs. I love the pics. I'm going to go to the beginning of the thread to see them all. So many dogs in there that I love!


----------



## Sibe

d_ray, by my best guess we have about 50% pit bull type dogs, 40% chihuahua/little terrier type mixes, 5% poodle/mixes, and 5% other.

Dogs currently available at the shelter I volunteer at- this does not include dogs in medical, dogs found as stray with ID and owner has been contacted, other dogs found as stray on hold waiting for an owner, dogs in bite quarantine, patrol holding, etc etc. We also have cats, rabbits, chickens, roosters, ducks, pigs, horses...



























And that is just ONE of of the three county shelters. The North shelter is the smallest:









Central:


----------



## Sibe

Dogs today! [edit to add photos]

Sara









Frodo









Barney, one of the staff guys walking by mentioned he looked kinda shar pei. Glad I'm not the only one. He's sharpie sized, and his coat and tail are very sharpie.









No name girl









Cinders, bonded to no name. Cinders is very shy and sweet, no name is very outgoing and pushy.









No name girl, such a good "please adopt me" face!









No name, really really fun and silly!









Girl still on stray hold, in the kennel she's quite freaked out. Fearful/alert, hound-type "woooowoowooo!" noises at the kennel front. Was typical ~7 month old pup in interact yard.

Sarge. I'm not really a Lab person, there's a reason I prefer the typical independent husky type personality to the typical velcro pushy "omg i love you please let me do something for you please pay attention to me all the time" lab personality. But this guy. He's super weird and awkward looking like he's straight out of a puppy mill or mixed with something weird, he's so gangly. But anyway, timid boy but soooooooooooooooo sweet. I spent almost the entire time sitting on the ground and letting him be in my lap. So when I got home I was looking up his info to send to the PetFinder person and I couldn't find him on the site. It had been like, 2 hours tops since I had him out for a photo. Turns out he was adopted!!!! He was turned in by his owner on the 28th and was at the shelter just 2 days before being adopted. He's being neutered on Monday, new owners will get him Tuesday.


----------



## Sibe

And then there are 6 chihuahuas, reliquished. Hoarding case. With help, we got all 6 out at once. Not that my pics are much better, but good enough for now.

Baby









Rosie









Sunflower









Daisy









Gray-Gray









Cow (really)









Here I think Rosie farted in the middle of the group then walked away


----------



## d_ray

Sibe said:


> d_ray, by my best guess we have about 50% pit bull type dogs, 40% chihuahua/little terrier type mixes, 5% poodle/mixes, and 5% other.


interesting. quite the opposite of our shelters, but bully breeds are banned in my province.


----------



## SDRRanger

Sunflower melts my heart...love a grey face


----------



## Sibe

Had a pro come in and get some shots. http://www.amymansfield.com/









Otis









Rex









Romeo (same Romeo that you were all swooning over!)









Hefty, her name still hasn't been changed.









Gizmo (got adopted that day!)









Peanut









Priscilla, her eyes look so much better now. They were crusty and scabby when I got pics.









Gidget









Lexi


----------



## Sibe

[more photos]
Watson









Kenna, at the shelter since April 19th









Paisley









Paisley also got a really great video!





Also a candid shot of the chihuahua group


----------



## SDRRanger

Still in love with Romeo, and Watson's spotted ears are so cute!


----------



## Sibe

Watson is spotty all over


----------



## Sibe

Oh mah goodness. I am going to an adoption event on the 16th and we're taking all little dogs so today staff was like "hey go put all these dogs together" and I was like "sure!" and then I was like "Uh, could someone check on me every so often? This is a lot of dogs." And so they gave me a radio in case I needed help. Breaking up a fight with 2 dogs can be tricky, let alone when you have 13. Yes, I had 13 out at once. No fights or scuffles, and only a couple appropriate quick snarls to say Hey get out of my face you're being rude. One dog I did put back because he was being really pushy but the rest were fine. I put several back and got out more. In total we have 15 dogs who are set to go, and 6 volunteers.









Video of my minions!


----------



## SDRRanger

love the video....people seeing the dogs moving and their personalities can help so much with getting them homes. Gathering some more video of Tink and he'll be getting a video soon for our rescue. 

Do you have any opinions on the best cutting/editing software to use?


----------



## Sibe

I just use Windows Movie Maker.


----------



## Sibe

More pics of Romeo, taken by the woman who runs the rescue I have Cleo through


----------



## SDRRanger

Man I love that dog.


----------



## Sibe

New favorite. His name was Damu and was just changed to Shamu. Because yelling "DAMN YOU!" is not attractive. Seriously though, this dog is amazing. He was adopted out a while back and I dunno why he's back. He's pretty good on leash. Playful. Silly. No jumping. Knows sit and down. Takes treats very nicely. Rolls around a lot. Overall calm, mellow, very nice easy dog. Love him.









Carmine, he was an interesting one. He's either "I'm going to completely ignore you no matter what you do" or "OMG PERSON I NEED TO JUMP ON YOU AND LOVE YOU AND RUN AROUND" then drops suddenly back into "meh, I wanna sniff" mode.









Beau, sandy tan colored husky.









And Phoebe. Sometimes I don't get a good photo worth sending in. Because puppy is a spazzy jumpy out of control adolescent.


----------



## Sibe

Just had to get Romeo out again!




































Also did a play group with Watson and Cali. Watson is pretty pushy, Cali is tolerant and good at keeping him in check.


----------



## SDRRanger

I would scoop him up in a heartbeat if he was closer...and we weren't moving to ON (BSL) next year. He looks so athletic.


----------



## Sibe




----------



## Sibe

Fozzy Bear









Sara Lee, got really bad vibes from her and saw some scary behavior and a lot of extreme stress/arousal related behaviors. Sorry girlie 









Moments before she jumped really high and tried to climb out, trying to get to another dog so she could eat it.









Stanley, he was pulled today by a rescue! He's actually a long haired dog but his skin is wrecked and he had to be shaved.









Now instead of bloody oozing sores it's all crusty.









Unnamed gorgeous Beardie girl


----------



## Sibe

More photos

Unnamed adolescent lab boy, cherry eye surgery tomorrow- I'll take new pics once he's healed.









Unnamed boxer(?) mix puppy, I seriously love him. Awesome puppy, very polite, playful, not mouthy or jumpy, very responsive. I'm stealing him for puppy class on Saturday if he's not scooped up by then.









Serious face.









Medical mess tri boy. Cryptorchid with umbilical hernia, ulcers in mouth, back teeth horrid, very sore mouth, I think sore ear also. He's on pain meds and has an appt tomorrow.









Took him back to medical to get his dewclaws clipped (he has an extra toe on the outside, see it?). His front claws are down to the kwik from trying to dig out of his kennel. 









Super sweet unnamed lab-ish girl


----------



## Sibe

Puppy I was going to steal for class has a runny nose, along with half of the however many hundreds of dogs we have right now. I took two identical brothers instead. They were great!
Puppy paws and belly


























Kappolo









Rusty. The tongue.









Melvin. Really photogenic, I like this guy.









Unnamed momma girl. She has momma boobies. The groomer was in today and I made sure this girl got a bath, she was filthy. Sticky and grimy and shedding like crazy.









Runny nose boxer girl









Moo. That's her name. Moo. Likely being pulled by rescue soon.









Her eyes


----------



## Sibe

Both brindle puppies were adopted, and Moo was pulled by rescue!

Today's "aw poor baby" boy who will hurt your heart is Geddy.


----------



## jade5280

Omg puff ball Geddy. I want all of these dogs.


----------



## Ezio

*I did not take these pics*

Zippy









He appears to be a Mal mix. He is a big boy (wide not tall) and has been at the shelter for awhile. He is a big love bug, he will sit at your feet for hours and let you pet him. He was turned in for either chasing or killing a cat, either way he can't be near them. He also is very dog selective. He has a very impressive growl. 

Coral









She is a very shy girl and only certain people can walk her. With everyone else she will hide in her house and refuse to come out. She is beautiful though.

Pepper








A very energetic and friendly girl. She came in alongside her sister, Ginger. Ginger was adopted and Pepper is just a little intense at times (energy wise, not behavior). 

Barkley 









He is in love with an older woman that works at the shelter. But he is very DA and would probably kill another dog if given the chance.

Miley 









Sweet, but terribly shy girl who was born at the shelter in 2011. She is so scared of the world outside her run. 

Lilly









Another shy girl, this one is best buds with Wendell the deaf pit. 

Wendell 









This boy is a total love bug. He is high energy and would need a very special person to be is owner. He is completely deaf, so the shelter is getting help from a deaf dog rescue with training.


----------



## Ezio

Flo









One of my favorites. She is shy and aloof, but we are making progress. 

Fella









Big Chow mix that pulls like crazy. 

Chuck









Insane young pit mix that bites the leash. He needs a ton of training.


----------



## SDRRanger

I just want to scoop her up and show her how dogs should live


----------



## Sibe

Lovely doggies!! Wendell is super cute.


----------



## Ezio

SDRRanger said:


> I just want to scoop her up and show her how dogs should live


We really need to get her into a foster home. For some reason the shelter doesn't really communicate with area rescues. 
We are a no kill that has a done of "kennel crazy" dogs. I know several would do way better in homes.



Sibe said:


> Lovely doggies!! Wendell is super cute.


Thank you!
We need someone to come to the shelter and do some training and PR type things. We can have up to 30 dogs at a time and rarely more then three get adopted per month.:Cry: Some dogs, like Miley, have been here for more than a year. 

Here's some more:
Lucas








He is DA and will growl at people. He's been here since 2012. 

Shadow








Super shy, a dog I really don't trust. She once growled at me, with teeth bared, when I went to put her leash back on. Also since 2012. 

Shane








This guy needs to go to someone who loves to run marathons. He is super high energy and needs to run, run, run. He also pulls like a plow horse. 

Zoey








Super shy girl who needs to go to a quiet home. 

Pickles 








Her nickname is "Sweet Pickles" for a reason. She would be perfect for a family.

Maisy








Slight DA and really intense. She now has a sign on her run warning people about putting their fingers in there (staff says she mistakes fingers for treats, I don't know.)


----------



## Sibe

Geez. We have 150+ available, which does not include dogs on stray/owner hold, ones that are part of a criminal case, medical dogs, mommas and babies, and such. We have a looooooot of dogs.

I stole pretty puppy Panda for my puppy class today. She is 8 weeks old and is amazing.


----------



## Sibe

Updated intakes! 14 today.
This was supposed to be a tan chihuahua named Bongo. Apparently Bongo got moved because in checking photos it was definitely a different dog. This cutie is still on stray hold.









Princess









Frieda. Poor girl digs at her kennel door all day every day. She's very clingy.









Demi









Kok0. Not sure if the zero was intentional or finger flub but that's how she's in the system.









Sylvester









Walter, apparently a dog of extreme emotions. SUPER scared. Then SUPER happy.









Rosco, that 1 in 10 boxer who is really sweet and mellow.









Chewy









Maximillion


----------



## Sibe

Gypsy, stitches all along her neck from what I assume was an embedded collar.






























Chief. He's looks like a mini GSD in color! Haha. "Toy German Shepherd" we joked.









No name, but he's awesome.









Coco, check out that free stack. She's very skinny, very skittish and nervous, didn't want to be touched. I took off disgusting collars. Her ears are really bad too.


----------



## Sibe

6 today

Chato, been in a couple times (fatter each time) and owner finally relinquished him. Very sweet easy dog, needs to lose like 30 lbs.









Misty, she wanted to be huddled on my lap leaning into me for body heat the entire time. A bit cool (for San Diego at least) and rainy today.









No name boy, as fun as he looks!


















Max, owner relinquish. I heard that owner lives in a car, spends all his money on his kids' education, they're in private school, warrant out for his arrest even, and he's doing all he can to make sure his kids don't go down the same path he did. Max was relinquished with a female, Blue Ivy. Neither is fixed, but he still managed to keep them separated in the car when she was in heat.









A new favorite. Knows sit, down, come, shake, great on leash, no jumping, takes treats really well. Calm, easy dog.









No name boy, kenneled with no name chihuahua. Kinda mouthy but also really fun, likes to "attack" the stuffed toys. Lots of playful growling.









Photobomb


----------



## whiteyacht

Love the photobomb 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sibe

I know it's a link, but it's a 4 second video and is well worth watching. Because I hate click bait, I'll tell you that I throw a ball for a dog who really could not care any less.
https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10101904959328223


----------



## d_ray

Love Panda!


----------



## Sibe

You guys. Seriously you guys. TOO MUCH CUTE. Fostering these two ~6-7 weeks old scruffy brothers while the shelter looks for a rescue.


----------



## luv mi pets

eep: I just love looking at this post. I wish I could take them all home. It just amazes me what ends up in the shelter. How many dogs just do not have any form of id on them to get them back home. I think it is great how your shelter tries its best to make the dogs look better and kudos for you in taking better photos to help them get adopted. For now all I can do is look.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Ezio said:


> Flo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites. She is shy and aloof, but we are making progress.


She's so goreous. Want.



Ezio said:


> *I did not take these pics*
> 
> Zippy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He appears to be a Mal mix. He is a big boy (wide not tall) and has been at the shelter for awhile. He is a big love bug, he will sit at your feet for hours and let you pet him. He was turned in for either chasing or killing a cat, either way he can't be near them. He also is very dog selective. He has a very impressive growl.
> 
> Coral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is a very shy girl and only certain people can walk her. With everyone else she will hide in her house and refuse to come out. She is beautiful though.
> 
> Pepper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A very energetic and friendly girl. She came in alongside her sister, Ginger. Ginger was adopted and Pepper is just a little intense at times (energy wise, not behavior).


Want all of them. It just sucks about the DA.


----------



## ireth0

Been meaning to post this here, from back in Oct I think. Max;










9-10 months old. 100lbs. SO FLUFFY.

Max has since found his forever home.


----------



## Ezio

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> She's so goreous. Want.
> 
> 
> 
> Want all of them. It just sucks about the DA.


Flo is such a sweethart, but it takes awhile for her to warm up to anyone. She literally slinks around like a coyote when she is in an exercise pen. I have only had her ONCE put her head in my lap, mostly she just walks around. 
Most of the DA ones became that way from being at the shelter for so long (no-kill, low adoption rate for adult dogs). 

Black Beauty















She is a crazy hyper 4yr old lab that pulls like a train.

Cowboy















Big boy that is a lot of dog. He is supposedly an American Bulldog mix.


----------



## Sibe

Romeo fans... he was ADOPTED!!!
(This guy)


----------



## Ezio

Mysti
















They have her down as a BC mix, but I see some Husky in there. She was found with two puppies running wild in a field. She is underweight (but gaining) and extremely friendly. She needs some manners though (jumping, pulling, etc). Her fur is really soft.


----------



## SDRRanger

Sibe said:


> Romeo fans... he was ADOPTED!!!
> (This guy)


YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY! Home in time for the holidays!


----------



## Sibe

Today was cat day. We're a very large shelter with hundreds upon hundreds of animals and we're trying to form a tighter Petfinder team with the goal of having every available animal posted on PF. Other than me and one other person who takes photos of dogs, nobody takes better photos of any of the animals (sometimes staff will try to get better cat photos to replace terrible blurry dark ones). So today I spent 2 hours with the cats, getting photos of 20 cats and only stopping because my camera battery died.

Cairo, check out that sneer- he's actually very sweet.










Merle Haggar.. the name he came with lol









Daffodil, she had a great photo but had been shaved down at the time and now she's all fluffy again









Boo Boo









Quinn









Miri









Mama Mia









Tabitha (lives with Merle Haggar)









Bethany









Tori, she is so photogenic


----------



## Sibe

Lola









Lucy









No name boy, sick









No name









No name boy









No name girl









No name boy









No name









No name









Ramona


----------



## Sibe

By law, dogs must be spayed/neutered before going home. Our shelter is so awesome that they will bend the rules when the situation calls for an exception. There is a little girl with a brain tumor. They adopted a puppy, on Friday I believe. Puppy was supposed to stay over the weekend and be fixed Monday to go home Tuesday. Little girl is on borrowed time and had surgery this last weekend from what I hear. Puppy was brought in Tuesday to be fixed, as planned. Little girl was able to spend the weekend with her puppy.

It was one of these puppies, not sure which.


----------



## ireth0

We had some scruffy pups like those at our shelter recently too!

And gosh, Mysti is just gorgeous...


----------



## luv mi pets

Thanks for all you do. Just peeping in and admiring


----------



## Laurelin

Love this thread. So many great dogs.


----------



## Sibe

My camera is acting up so I did other things today, but did manage to get better photos of one of our long stay dogs. He wasn't cooperative several months ago but today was great. He's super sweet, great with people. Totally aggressive jerk toward other dogs.


















Breed guesses welcome, we just have him listed as a "shepherd mix."


----------



## Ezio

Sibe said:


> My camera is acting up so I did other things today, but did manage to get better photos of one of our long stay dogs. He wasn't cooperative several months ago but today was great. He's super sweet, great with people. Totally aggressive jerk toward other dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Breed guesses welcome, we just have him listed as a "shepherd mix."


Could there be some Sibe or Akita in there somewhere? Either those or BC. 



Mysti















She was founded as a stray wandering in someone's field. She is currently underweight. She also came in with two pure black, fluffy puppies. One has already been adopted.:whoo:

Dash















This guy is a real lover. He also will wrap his front legs around you and gaze at you with his soulful eyes. He just loves attention. Is also an escape artist who climbs chainlink. 

Jessie 















Another escape artist, this one has to be in the "escape proof" kennel.


----------



## CrystalGSD

Ezio said:


> Mysti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was founded as a stray wandering in someone's field. She is currently underweight. She also came in with two pure black, fluffy puppies. One has already been adopted.:whoo:


WANT. She looks like such a sweetie.


----------



## Sibe

Ezio said:


> Could there be some Sibe or Akita in there somewhere? Either those or BC.


 Possibly, huskies are extremely common here- surprisingly so, considering the San Diego weather. Akitas uncommon. BCs I don't see much of either here. (Whose to say he's from around here originally anyway, so it's entirely possible). I keep thinking I see malinois in him too.


----------



## Sibe

It was another kitty day. Plus a husky because I'm a sucker for huskies.

Minnie, looked a bit thin and scraggly on her intake photo but now is super soft and has a gorgeous coat.









Wexler, he looks so manly.









Velma, my sheet says she's available but when I came home she wasn't listed on the site. Possibly has an adoption pending. Both my photos- I wish I had a place to photograph white cats!









Darcy, also not on the site so no intake photo to show.









Larson had a good updated photo already, top left. Mine will still be useful for Petfinder.









Tansy, again available but not on the site. Both my pics. She was sleeping so I didn't want to bug her too much.









Captain, super fun but uncooperative for photos! Kept looking down, he just wants to headbutt everything to rub on it.









Copy Cat









Crusha, another uncooperative boy but really fun!









Ms Kitty, a bit cross-eyed


----------



## Sibe

Nicola pretty kitty









No name long haired









No name short haired, came in with ^ and are housed together









No name girl









Benny (so many all black cats!)









Marley









No name girl









No name, again available and not on site so no intake photo to show









Gorgeous no name, on stray hold still


----------



## Sibe

Husky, came in as stray and still on stray hold, available after xmas. We're calling him Bolt.


----------



## Sibe

It's an outdoor shelter, and while San Diego doesn't get nearly as cold as other parts of the country most people are surprised to hear how cold it can get. The last week or so at night has been low-mid 40s and last night was upper 30s. The concrete floors are heated but that only helps so much and there isn't protection from wind or rain, and we did have a few cold rainy days too. We've had a lots of donations of jackets and sweaters and bedding which is very much needed. Almost all of the short haired dogs are wearing jackets or sweaters, as well as seniors, puppies, and dogs with kennel cough. My friend made a few huge fleece jackets for our large dogs. We have two great danes right now!

A 13 year old stray dog, Jay, waiting for his owner.









A stray great dane, about 2 years old. Horrid cherry eye in both eyes.









Rufus, boxer mix with something mastiffy maybe.









A skinny, senior great dane with thin patchy fur. He also has kennel cough. I wanted to hold him all day.









Another stray, waiting for owner.









A sweet, scared, skinny stray girl. Boxer-y mastiff/something.


----------



## Ezio

Tanner, 1yr Lab X. 
This boy is your run of the mill super hyper young lab. He pulls like crazy, jumps and is still very mouthy. Does great with other dogs though. 









Farrah, 3yr Boxer
Sweet girl was found as an emaciated stray. She is super sweet and will wag her little nub if you so much as look at her. 









Holiday, 2yr old Rottie X 
Is really hyper, but takes treats nicely. I love his ear in the second pic. 
















Athena, 6 month old Newfie X Lab 
This girl is a sweet but BIG puppy. One of my favorites. 









Echo, 3 month old Pit X 
One of those puppys who try and take the lease and "walk" you. 









Bandit, 5 month old Doxie X 
LOUD little guy. Loves to hear himself talk and is very scrappy with other dogs. 









Allan, 2yr Lab X.
Haven't gotten to now him yet. 









Charlie, 2yr old Lab X. 
Loves to be in your face and giving kisses. 









Ice Cube, 1yr old Pit X. 
Sweet as can be, but very high energy.


----------



## Sibe

While I was gone on vacation there was a photog get together at the shelter and they got so many pics done! We're also WAY down in numbers right now, all summer and fall we had like 140-160 available dogs and the last month or so we've had 80-90.













































OE Bulldog mix? Leftover byproduct of AmBully breeders?









Those eyebrows









Another, those eyebrows!









Aw baby boy, those ears <3


----------



## Sibe

Few more


----------



## Sibe

I was on vacation for 3 weeks, then sick for a week, and have an amazing 2-legged foster dog, so have not been in to the shelter lately.

I took Brandy out, you can see her original photo a couple posts up 









Biggie, he sure is big and needs to lose probably 25-30 lbs.









Harley Quinn


----------



## Sibe

Cat day! Plus one dog.




































Looks cranky, sweet as pie.









Giant feet for a cat.









Bond.


----------



## Sibe

Kitties!!!



























No before









Loooove her face shape. Sweet kitten.



























Declawed, neutered, picked up as stray. I hate people.


----------



## Sibe

More kitties!


















Love this one too


----------



## Ezio

Laverne, 1yr old Mix
Sweet, but really shy. Her and her sister, Ella, where adopted before I started volunteering and then returned when the owners had to move. So they had them for at least a year. 
















Ella, 1yr old Mix
Laverne's sister, also shy. 
















Laredo, 1yr old Terrier mix. 
Needs a little more work on leash walking, otherwise a good dog. 
















Oscar, 1yr old Terrier Mix. 
















Maya, 1yr old Sibe X Golden
Beautiful girl who loves attention and hugging, definitely needs to go to somewhere where she can get enough exercise/stimulation.


----------



## luv mi pets

Good pictures Sibe! and Ezio! I find it truly amazing the difference. The dogs change colors, have more spark in their eye and sometime it looks like a completely different dog. Good work


----------



## mudypony

Wow, Maya is absolutely gorgeous! What rescue is she located at? She is very tempting!!


----------



## Ezio

mudypony said:


> Wow, Maya is absolutely gorgeous! What rescue is she located at? She is very tempting!!


The Bulverde Humane Society in Bulverde, TX. 
http://www.bulverdeshelter.com/adopt.html


----------



## Sibe

Shelby. She is gorgeous and so, so sweet. Nice size too.









No name chocolate boy









Mocha! Did someone mix a pug/beagle with a staffie??


















Titan. Is he gold or black? Ha I'm so funny.









I love his white stripe, it's like 3/4 of an upsidedown heart!









No name momma. Got a bath, she was beyond filthy. Mass/abscess on her neck, nipples looks super painful, pus from her girly parts, holes in her stomach (like, stick your finger in it sized holes). She's a wonderful mess.









She's a sweet kitty with a strong purr









Charlie









This girl was picked up as a stray, she's has settled in and is very friendly and loves people- was just majorly freaked out upon arrival by the looks of it.


----------



## Sibe

Was pouring rain when I got to the shelter today (San Diego does sometimes have weather that isn't 75* and clear sunny skies, but not very often!) so I started with cats then moved on to dogs.



























































































EDIT: Second post eaten, awaiting mod approval as always. Ugh.


----------



## Sibe

Photo of the day:


----------



## Sibe

Flyer I made, based on this link.









Emma









Ambrose. He looks like a fish. He's as slimy as one.









Quincy









Sweetest no name boy


















China









My favorite cat. Personality SO much like my non-cat cat.









Jack


----------



## Ezio

Diego, 2yr old Chi 
















Marilyn, 3yr old Lab
















Puppies, all listed as "terrier mix"
Jada








Jackson








Jewel








Jefferson


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I'm a lurker on this thread, but the pictures are really good. I'm glad some of these dogs/cats are adopted; they're really cute. Good job to you guys for helping them out!


----------



## Sibe

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I'm a lurker on this thread, but the pictures are really good. I'm glad some of these dogs/cats are adopted; they're really cute. Good job to you guys for helping them out!


 Most of the ones I post are adopted or go to rescue  Though it's a county shelter, we operate the way Humane Societies do where we don't euthanize adoptable pets. Our save rate for dogs is around 85-87%, meaning that % of dogs that come in are exited via adoption or rescue. They will be pts for severe scary aggression toward other dogs or people, for severe medical issues (like really, really severe; they will amputate legs and take out eyes, parvo is treated, kennel cough and minor scrapes and cuts as well), or also if they are getting too stressed. There sadly come a point where it is unfair and inhumane to keep a dog at a shelter (and is a reason why I do not support strict no-kill shelters) so if the dog is showing objective, observable signs of high stress they will be pts. We look for early signs like silver teeth from chewing kennel bars, lick granulomas on the top of their wrists or their flanks. When more severe.. these are things I've personally seen: Dogs barking nonstop into the corner, jumping up on the door to the point of ripping their feet open and kept going, self mutilation, sliding around in their own feces, pacing and whining and digging at the door. It's awful and if the dog does not have an exit, it is not fair to force them to live like that. It sucks, it really really sucks, but that is no life. Back to the happy though.. 85-87% are exited and get their next chance.


----------



## Sibe

Savannah









Momma


















Mojo









Darcy









Cody









Bruce









Unnamed, listed as minpin but is way too big, I believe he's a Manchester.









Goo Goo









Daisy


----------



## Sibe

Kitties!

Popeye









Casper









Aaron









Donnie









Salsa- recently moved into gp from the feral room, can't touch him yet but he's curious and starting to come around.









3rd round trying a pic for this girl, Wilma. I think she has a permanent stoned faced.









Piccolo, better pics









Ruby









Kira









Ebony









Next ones are from a family that was surrendered. Very nice kitties!


----------



## Sibe

Next ones are from a family that was surrendered. Very nice kitties!
Vala









Slippers









Nubbins









Sgt Sherpa









no name


----------



## SydTheSpaniel

Any idea what had happened to Quincy ( I think the american bulldog mix?) I don't want to quote a whole set of pictures. He looked like he'd been in some sort of bloody fight in his intake picture. Poor guy!


----------



## Sibe

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Any idea what had happened to Quincy ( I think the american bulldog mix?) I don't want to quote a whole set of pictures. He looked like he'd been in some sort of bloody fight in his intake picture. Poor guy!


 I'm assuming he was adopted, unless he horribly failed a dog-to-dog interaction. I can ask to double check


----------



## Ezio

Topsy, 9 month old ACD mix
Returned for chewing. 
















Connie, 1yr old Rottie mix
















Sadie, 9 month old Golden mix
Returned, don't know why.


----------



## Sibe

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Any idea what had happened to Quincy ( I think the american bulldog mix?) I don't want to quote a whole set of pictures. He looked like he'd been in some sort of bloody fight in his intake picture. Poor guy!


 Jinxed it! He's been returned, I don't know why, just see his photo back on the site. Bummer. Though honestly I'd much rather have people return a dog that isn't working out than abandoning it, leaving it forever outside, or whatever else. Hope he finds a new family soon!


----------



## Remaru

Sibe said:


> Jinxed it! He's been returned, I don't know why, just see his photo back on the site. Bummer. Though honestly I'd much rather have people return a dog that isn't working out than abandoning it, leaving it forever outside, or whatever else. Hope he finds a new family soon!


Box him up and ship him this way. He reminds me of Duke, I'm sure my son would love him.


----------

